# ملف تشي كيفارا



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

هذا الموضوع تابع لموضوع 
*كوبا \تاريخ - احداث - ثوار - وكثير غيرها \*

*اتمنى ان ينال الرضى *

*الفهرس :*
*1- ملف النهار*
*2-الموت ينام بالقرب من احلامه *
*3- القبعات الخضر والحرب المضادة *
*4-امريكا اللاتينية 20 جمهورية 535 انقلابا *
*5- طبقة الفلاحين تستيقظ بعنف *
*6-التاعسون مصدر القوة في العالم *
*7- مئات العيون جائعة مترددة *
*8- يصفق الناس وراءه بحرارة*
*9- الفشل الاول والانتصار الاول *
*10- صندوق الذخيرة وصندوق الادوية *
*11- عشرة الاف دولار لقتل كاسترو*
*12- البشر مسؤولون لا الطبيعة والظروف *
*13- الليل لا يدخل مكتب غيفار *
*14- نقلنا آليا تجارب الآخرين *
*15- الولايات المتحدة هي كل شيء *
*16- أخطاء في التخطيط الأشتراكي *
*17- حبة الرمل والأمل الكبير *
*18- الثوار ينتابهم الصقيع على الكرسي *
*19- الرصاصة في الغرفة الزجاجية *
*20- كي لا ينام العالم فوق البائسين *
*21- صفع العقيد باليمنى *
*22- خاتمة *


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ملف النهار






هذا الملف ليس كتابا ولا مجلة . هو "ملف" انه ملف جريدة يعايش الاخبار ويعاصر الاحداث ويكمل الانباء. يكتب فيه ما يكتب في الجريدة ،وما لم يكتب ، او لا يكتب، انه في الدرجة الاولى عمل صحافي اخباري موسع . طموحه ان يكون الجريدة المحفوظة فيه ما هو مؤهل للحفظ، لكنه كالجريدة في متناول العدد الاكبر ، كتب من القارىء ومن اجل الانتشار . 

والملف يصل الى القارىء بعد وقوع الحدث مباشرة ، ويرافقه ويوضحه ويحلله ويضيء اهم ما فيه . والملف في المستقبل سجل احداث مجموعة مواقف روزنامة اخبار وهو من النهار يكتبه محررها ويشترك به كتابها . **"ملف النهار" كتاب صحافي ينتظر الحدث ليكون . ونرجو ان ينتظره القارئ وراء كل حدث *


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الموت ينام بالقرب من احلامه **" سأقضي ما تبقى من أيام حياتي أبحث عن جثته . في كل مكان : في كوبا في فنزويلا ، في بوليفيا ، لا يهم . فأنا لا أصدق انهم أستطاعوا القضاء عليه وانا لا اصدق انه مات ولا أصدق انهم أحرقوه ." *
*لم يصدق الوالد أنه مات كان يتصور أن الموت يهرب من تشي وأنه سئم مطاردته . *

*وكان الموت بالنسبة الى "تشي" الحقيقة اليومية يرافقه خطوة خطوة كالربو والزفير والشعلة المتململة والنوم . كان ينام بالقرب من أحلامه ، يشاطره في احلامه ، ينافسه في أحلامه . 
مرة ، قال لرفيق له كان يقاتل بجانبه في الادغال ، والرصاص ينهال عليهما :
-"اتدري كيف اتمنى ان أموت ؟كما تمنى قصة بطل "جاك لندن " . ادرك انه سيتجمد حتى الموت في أراضي الاسكا البيضاء المقفرة ،فاستند بهدوء الى شجرة ، واستعد لمواجهة الموت بصمت وكبرياء . كم اتمنى الان لو استريح على جذع شجرة ،ليهدأ الزفير داخلي ، وأموت ، بعد ان أفرغ رصاص بندقيتي في الجنود القادمين من وراء هذه الأشجار . " 
كان ذلك سنة 1957 ، قبل الدخول الى المدينة والانتصار . 
ومرة ، قال لكاسترو ، في الرسالة الاخيرة التي وجهها اليه: 
- ذات يوم ، سئلنا عن الشخص الذي ينبغي انذاره ام اعلامه عند موت أحدنا . 
وفوجئنا جميعا بهذه الامكانية الحقيقية . ثم ادركنا ان الثائر الحقيقي "اما أن ينتصر او يموت . وكثيرون سقطوا في طريق النصر الطويل . " 
كان ذلك سنة 1965 . 
ومرة ثالثة ، قال في البيان الثوري الذي وزعه في نيسان 1967 : 
-" لا يهمني متى واين سأموت ." 
لكن يهمني ان يبقى الثوار منتصبين ، يملأون الارض ضجيجا ، كي لا ينام العالم بكل ثقله فوق اجساد البائسين والفقراء والمظلومين . 
ثم سقط أخيرا في الخريف ، مع سقوط أوراق الاشجار التعبة . 
لكنه لم يحقق امنيته التي رددها امام صديق له في فترة النضال الاولى: لم يمت وهو مستند الى الشجرة ، بل سقط مجندلا في واد صغير ضيق ، بتسع رصاصات ، ربما أقل ،ربما أكثر . والتقطوه وحملوه ووضعوه على طاولة عالية ،ثم قالوا للصحافيين والمصورين والعالم أجمع : 
"- هذا هو "تشي" غيفارا . لقد انتصرنا عليه ." 
بدأت المرحلة الاخيرة من المطاردة الني استمرت أكثر من سنتين ،واستعملت الولايات المتحدة مختلف الوسائل للقضاء على موجة حرب العصابات التي يقودها "تشي" غيفارا ، في نيسان 1967 ، بعد ان القت السلطات البوليفية القبض على المفكؤ الفرنسي الماركسي ريجيس دوبريه ، واتهمته بالتعاون مع غيفارا وأنصاره ، وسجنته وعذبته لتنتزع منه اعترافا بمكان غيفارا . 
وبعد ذلك بفترة قصيرة ، أعلن رئيس الجمهورية البوليفية الجنرال رونيه بارينتوس بأنه واثق هذه المرة من القبض على غيفارا حيا أو ميتا . ولم يكن بارينتوس يعتمد في عملية مطاردة واصطياد غيفارا على رجاله وحدهم ، ولا على بعض رجال العصابات الذين تخلوا عن غيفارا وحاولوا الكشف عن مكانه ، بل كان يعتمد على قوات متخصصة في حرب العصابات والتصدي للثوار بوسائل علمية مدروسة دقيقة 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*القبعات الخضر والحرب المضادة 

ففي باناما، أنشأت وزارة الدفاع الاميركية سنة 1949 مدرسة حربية وسلمتها للجنرال بورتر . وفي هذه المدرسة يتدرب جنود أميركيون من مختلف أنحاء اميركا الجنوبية والشمالية ، على يد ضباط يمنازون بكفاءة علمية عالية ، ويتخرجون متخصصين بالحرب في مناطق أميركا اللاتينية الصعبة الشائكة .*

*لكن هذه المدرسة ادخلت في السنوات الاخيرة بابا جديدا على منهاجها ، وهو على تدريب الجنود على اصول واساليب حرب العصابات ، لمواجهة موجات الثوار في اميركا اللاتينية . ويستمر التدريب اربعين اسبوعا" ، يخضع خلالها الجنود لاشد وأقصى أنواع التدريب العسكري ، ويضع في الظروف نفسها التي سيتعرض لها حين يواجه رجال العصابات في الجبال والغابات .
**كان هؤلاء الجنود ، المدربون على ايدي القبعات الخضر - وهو اللقب الذي يطلق على مدرسة باناما - هم الذين يطاردون غيفارا ، وينصبون له الفخ تلو الفخ ، لايقاعه والقضاء عليه .* 

*واستمرت هذه العملية شهورا، حتى جاء الخريف ، واطل شهر تشرين الاول ، غاذا بالجنرال بارينتوس يعلن للصحافيين ان القوات المسلحة ، وهو يقصد فيها القوات التي تدربت في مدرسة باناما ، تحاصر جماعة من رجال العصابات وعلى رأسها القائد رامون وهو احد اسماء غيفارا المستعارة . 
**وفال بارينتوس هذه المرة سوف نقبض على "تشي" ولن يستطيع ان يهرب منا " .*
*لكن القوات لم تستطع ان تقبض الا على ثائرين من رجال " رامون " اعترفا بأن تشي هو فعلا قائدهما وأنه موجود في مكان ما بالقرب من منطقة فاليغراندي .وقال الرجلان بأن مرض الربو قد اشتد على غيفارا ، ولم يعد يستطيع التنفس الا بصعوبة ، وانه لا يتحرك الا على ظهر بغل ، وهو لا يهتم بشيء ، ويظهر احتقارا بالغا لحياته . *
*وبعد ايام من القبض على الرجلين ، وفي مساء بوم الاحد 8 تشرين الاول ، دارت معركة طاحنة بين القوات المسلحة وبين رجال العصابات في منطقة هيغوبراس بالقرب من فالنغراندي واستبسل الثوار ، وفي النهاية ستة من رجالهم ، وبينهم تشي غيفارا . 

وتقول بعض الروايات البوليفية عن موت غيفارا ، ومنها رواية القائد الاعلى للقوات البوليفية الجنرال الفريدو اوفاندو ، ان غيفارا قال قبل وفاته ، وهو في ساعات احتضاره الاخيرة: " انا "تشي" غيفارا. لقد فشلت ". لكن الكولونيل سانديكو ، وهو الذي قاد الحملة المسلحة ضد غيفارا وثواره ، ذكر أن تشي ظل فاقدا وعيه حتى مات . *

*وهناك رواية اخرى ، نسبتها احدى الصحف البوليفية الى بعض الضباط الذين طاردوا تشي غيفارا ، وتقول ان غيفارا اسر حيا ، وحاول الطبيب معالجته من الجروح التي اصيب بها لكن الالم كان شديدا عليه ، ومرض الربو كان يمنعه من التنفس الا بصعوبة . 
**وقضى ليلة الاحد في حالة نزاع شديد ، يئن من الاوجاع والزفير ، يطلب من الطبيب أن يعالجه ، حتى قضى عليه الام في صباح الاثنين بعد ان خارت قواه تماما وعجز الطب عن اسعافه . *

*ورواية أخرى تقول ان غيفارا تعرض للتعذيب بعد القاء القبض عليه ، لكنه لم يعترف بشيء بقتله احد الضباط برصاصة سددت الى قلبه . 
**وكما تعددت الروايات حول مقتله ، تعددت الروايات حول طريقة تعقبه والقاء القبض عليه. ومن هذه الروايات ولعلها الاقرب الى الصحة ، ان احد رجال العصابات ، من رفاق " تشي " القدامى ، وشى به الى السلطات البوليفية بعد ان أغرته الجائزة التي خصصتها هذه السلطات للقبض على عليه ، وهي في حدود خمسة الاف دولار . *
*وكان مؤلما حقا أن تشي الذي امن طوال حياته بالاخوة الحقيقية والصداقة والاخلاص والتضحية بين البشرية ، وعاش وعاش على هذه الاخوة والصداقة والاخلاص والتضحية ن وتنتهي حياته بان يبيعه رفيق سلاح قديم ، لان المال كان اقوى من القيم والمبادئ التي يمثلها غيفارا او يدعو اليها . *
*ولم تصدق عائلة تشي انه مات . لا الاب ، ولا الشقيق ، ولا أي فرد من افراد العائلة . وما زالوا ينتظرون بين اللحظة والاخرى ان يحمل اليهم البريد ، او صديق من الاصدقاء ، رسالة من الابن المشرد ، يعلن فيها للعالم انه ما زال حيا ، ويسخر ، كعادته من الموت . *
*منذ اختفائه قتلوا تشي عدة مرات . وفي كل مرة مان ينفض الموت عنه ، ويبدو انه اقوى واصمد . *
*هذه المرة ، يبدو ان تشي اقتنع انه مات . وان جثته احرقت فعلا ، كما قالت السلطات البوليفية . ولعله استراح ، لعله لم يعد يضايقه زفير الربو ، ولا المطاردة القاسية المستمرة . *
*مساء الاحد 15 تشرين الاول ، يقف فيديل كاسترو ، رفيق تشي في النضال ، ويعلن في خطاب دام ساعتين ، وبلهجة حزينة حزينة : اننا متأكدون تماما من موت غيفارا . لقد درسنا جميع الوثائق التي تتعلق بموته : الصور ، فقرات يومياته التي نشرت ، الظروف التي رافقت لحظاته الاخيرة وتأكدنا للاسف أن تشي مات فعلا . *
*وانا لا اعتقد بان للحكومة البوليفية مصلحة في اختراع كذبة كبيرة كهذه ، قد تنكشف بعد ايام قلائل . كان يطارد غيفارا في الاسابيع الاخيرة اكثر من 1500 جندي ، مدربين احسن تدريب ، واسطاع هؤلاء ان يقضوا في النهاية عليه . ثم حاولت السلطات البوليفية القضاء ايضا على اسطورته ، فلفقت العبارات الاخيرة التي زعمت بان تشي تفوه بها ، والتي تعلن فشله . لكن النضال سيستمر بعد موت تشي والحركة الثورية لن تتوقف
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*أميركا اللاتينية 20 جمهورية و535 انقلابا" 

عشرون جمهورية تمتد على طوال 15 الف كيلومتر ، وتحتل 15% من الكرة الارضية . 3 قرون من السيطرة الاستعمارية . 535 انقلابا واكثر من الف حركة تمرد عسكرية خلال 150 سنة من الاستقلال ، اذ نالت دول أميركا اللاتينية استقلالها السياسي بين 1810 و 1830 ، وانتظرت كوبا وحدها حتى القرن التاسع عشر لتحصل على الاستقلال . 23 مرة تدخلت الولايات المتحدة في شؤون اميركا اللاتينية . 230 مليون نسمة اليوم ، 300 مليون نسمة عام 1970 ، 600 مليون في نهاية القرن . نصف سكان اكيركا اللاتينية لا يصل دخلهم السنوي الى 100 دولار . 140 مليون يعملون يعملون في أسوأ الظروف بسبب سوء التغذية والمعاملة القاسية. 100 مليون أمي ومريض . *

*هذه هي اميركا اللاتينية التعيسة بالاقرام . 
*
*هل اميركا اللاتينية فقيرة لان الموارد الطبيعية تنقسها ؟ *
*لا ، ابدا . 
**لا يمكن مقارنة أي قارة اخرى بأميركا اللاتينية ، من حيث نسبة الاراضي الخصبة والصالحة للزرع ، ومن حيث الثورات والامكانيات الطبيعية . *
*
- فنزويلا " تعرق " بالنفط المتدفق من ابارها . *
*- بوليفيا مليئة بمناجم القصدير . *
*- تشيلي غنية جدا بالنحاس . *
*- البرازيل والبراغوي محشوتان بالحديد . *
*- الغويان مشهورتان بالالمينيوم . *
*ما هي اذن اسباب تخلف اميركا اللاتينية ؟ *
*لأن الفارق بين ما تنتجه وما تستهلكه لا يستثمر بطريقة تغني المجموع تدريجيا . *
*المورد الاساسية لدول اميركا اللاتينية هي الزراعة . لكن الزراعة تتقاسمها فئتان : *
*- الفئة الاولى ، فئة الاغلبية الساحقة التي تشكل الفلاحين الصغار . *
*- الفئة الثانية ، فئة الملاكين الكبار الذين يشكلون 1.5 % من السكان ، ويحتكرون اكثر من 50% من الاراضي . *
*الفلاحون الصغار يزرعون حقولا متواضعة ويجهلون مختلف انواع التقدم الفني والتكنولوجي والزراعي . انتاجهم ضئيل ، ويستدينون من المالكين الكبار ومن المرابين بفوائد مرتفعة جدا ، تؤدي بهم اغلب الاحيان لان يرهنوا محاصيلهم لفترة 20 سنة . *
*بالسنة الى المالكين الكبار ، نجد ان لهم انواع زراعة خاصة بهم : قصب السكر ، البن والقطن . هذه الاصناف ، هي للتصدير الخارجي لا لتغذية الاسواق المحلية الداخلية . والفائض المالي الضخم للمالكين الكبار ، ينتهي على شكل ارصدة كبيرة في المصارف الاجنبية او في الاستهلاكات المقرفة الضخمة كالقصور والخدم الذين لا يحصون ، زالسيارات العديدة ، وما الى ذلك . *
*سؤال : هل هناك أمل ، يوما ما ، في أن يتخلى هؤلاء الملاكون الكبار عن بعض الاراضي للذين لا يملكون أي قطعة أرض ؟ *
*الجواب بديهي وواصح : لا . هذه الطبقة الحاكمة المتأصلة جذورها في ملكية الاراضي ، لا يمكن ان تتخلى طوعا عن اسباب وجودها . *
*من يرغمها؟ *
*
لا أحد ، سوى الثوار . 
ويلاحظ المتتبع لاحوال وأوضاع أميركا اللاتينية ، ان ليس هنتك نزاعات مصالح أساسية بين الملاكين الكبار والرأسماليين : الملاكون الكبار يستثمرون جزءا" كبيرا من اموالهم في المدينة ، والتجار والصناعيون وأصحاب المصارف يشترون الاراضي .البورجوازية في اميركا اللاتينية تملك اليوم الاراضي والرأسمال ، فهناك اذن امل ضئيل في حدوث اصلاح زراعي حقيقي في ظل الرأسمالية . 

والنتيجة ؟ 
تحالف سياسي اجتماعي يوصد الابواب أمام التقدم الاقتصادي ، ويعيش في رعب دائم من نقمة شعبية جماهيرية متوقعة . 

من يضمن قوة هذا التحالف السياسي الاجتماعي واسمراره ؟ 
الجيش . 
الجيش يبتلع 40 أو 50 % من معظم موازنات دول أميركا اللاتينية . 
و لكن ، هل يكفي التضامن مع الجيش ؟ 
لا . 
يجب التحالف مع قوة خارجية جبارة تضمن " الاستقلال والحرية " لهذا التحالف . 
ووجدت غالبية دول أميركا اللاتينية ، أن التعاون الوثيق مع الولايات المتحدة ، الى حد رهن الاستقلال الوطني معها ، هو أفضل طريق للاستمرار . 
وهكذا ، نرى أن الشركات الاميركية الكبرى هي التي تسيطر على معظم اقتصاد دول أمريكا اللاتينية . وهذه الشركات هي : 
- ستاندرت أوبل ، شل ، غولف ، سوكوني ، وهي تسيطر على نفط فنزويلا . 
- ايرون مينيغ واوربنكو ، وهما فرعان من شركة " يونايتد ستايتز ستيل " 
و" بتيليم ستيل " ، تسيطران على حديد فنزويلا والبرازيل . 
- اندرسون كلايتون تسيطر على قطن البيرو والمكسيك . 
- يونايتد فروت كومباني ، تسيطر في اميركا الوسطى على أقتصاد غواتيمالا ونيكاراغوا وهندوراس . 
هذه الشركات الضخمة وامثالها ، " تصدر " القسم الاكبر من الارباح الى الولايات المتحدة ، بدلا من استثمارها في مشاريع داخل دول أميركا اللاتينية . 
الصورة واضحة : لا يكفي أن تمتلك أميركا اللاتينية الثورات الوطنية الضخمة لتصبح غنية ويعيش أهلها برخاء ، بل يجب أستغلال هذه الثروات بطريقة عادلة ومنطقية
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*طبقة الفلاحين تستيقظ بعنف 

ان مشكلة العشرين جمهورية في أميركا اللاتينية ليست نيلها استقلالها السياسي . وقد مضى على ذلك فترة طويلة ، بل هي عدم الاستقلال الاقتصادي . ولا يمكن ممارسة السلطة السياسية دون السلطة الاقتصادية . وهكذا هو جوهر الصراع الدائم بين الانظمة والطبقات الحاكمة بين الثوار المتمردين . *

*والواقع أن جميع الحركات الثورية في أميركا اللتتينية ، وهي المشهورة بأنها منبع وارض الانقلابات والديكتاتوريات والاضطرابات المستمرة ، كانت تقوم بها حتى السنوات الاخيرة ، قوى من الطبقة المتوسطة تعمل لمصلحة سكان المدن والطبقات المتوسطة والعمال ، وتحتقر أو تتجاهل مشاكل الفلاحين . وهطذا الاحتقار مستمر للفلاحين المتروكين تحت سيطرة زعمائهم التقليديين ، هو من أخطر وأبرز اثار التململ السياسي والاجتماعي والعسكري في اميركا اللاتينية . وطبقة الفلاحين التي عاشت هذه السنوات الطويلة في الانزواء والاحتقار والتجاهل من قبا بورجوازيي المدن ، تحاول اليوم أن تستيقظ بعنف من سباتها العميق ، وتحتل مكانها . 
**ان اميركا اللاتينية لن تنمو بشكل متناسق ومتطور الا حين تسيطر نفسها على فائق اقتصادها ، بطريقة تتيح استثمار هذا الفائض في الزراعة المنتجة وفي المصانع وفي انتاج وسائل الانتاج . وهذا يعني القضاء على الاقطاعية ومصاريف الجيوش الباهظة والمؤسسات الاجنبية الضخمة .

وهنا يبرز التناقض المأساوي :
بالنسبة الى اميركا اللاتينية ، فان المشكلة الكبرى هي النمو الاقتصادي . ولكن بالنسبة الى الولايات المتحدة ، فان المشكلة الاساسية هي الاستقرار والامن اي المحافظة على الاوضاع والانظمة الحالية لدول اميركا اللاتينية ، هذه الاوضاع والانظمة التي تعتبر جسرا" متينا يربط دول اميركا اللاتينية بالولايات المتحدة . والمحافظة على الامن يعني ايضا بالنسبة للولايات المتحدة الحد من التوسع والمد الشيوعي والدفاع عن افكار العالم الحر . 

هذا الوضع دفع الولايات المتحدة لتقوية تحالفها مع البورجوازيات والجيوش الوطنية . لذلك نرى مثلا في باناما مركز لتدريب الجنود على محاربة الثوار ورجال العصابات ، وتعليمهم جميع اساليب والوسائل الكفيلة بالقضاء على محاولات الثوار في قلب انظمة الحكم . ويتخرج من مركز باناما سنويا اكثر من 3 الاف ضباط من جيوش اميركا اللاتينية ، يلتحقون بعد تخرجهم بجيوشهم الاصلية ويشكلون الكادرات الرئيسية فيها . 
ونرى ايضا ان الجيش البرازيلي أنشأ في شمال شرقي البرازيل معسكرات لتدريب الفلاحين الشبان ، الذين تترواح أعمارهم بين السادسة عشرة والخمسة والعشرين ، على أصول مكافحة حرب العصابات . 
وفي الولايات المتحدة نفسها ، هناك معهد " فورت براك " المتخصص في تخريج عدد كبير من الخبراء في التجسس والتخريب والحرب النفسية ، والذين يوزعون نشاطهم في اميركا اللاتينية . 
واميركا اللاتينية هي ، بالاضافة الى هذا الوجه الصارم ، قارة رومانطيقية حزينة تعيش في أنغام الكلمات اكثر مما تعيش على محتوى هذه الكلمات . وكبار الذين ساهموا في تحرير واستقلال دول اميركا اللاتينية هم من العاطفيين والرومانطيقيين . 
وكان آخر من هؤلاء الحالمين ، رافعي شعار التحرر : " تشي " غيفارا سقط في الاطار الكبير الذي وهب حياته لتحريره والدفاع عن استقلاله الحقيقي .
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*التاعسون مصدر القوة في العالم 

كانت اميركا اللاتينية ، بتاريخها المليء بالانفجارات والثورات والانقلابات ، هي الاطار الكبير الذي شب داخله ارنستو غيفارا وانتفض عليه ، محاولا تغييره . كان هذا الاطار هو الذي أعطى ثورة غيفارا معناها الحقيقي وحدد حجمها وبرر وجودها . *

*لكن هناك اطارا اصغر نشأ داخله ارنستو غيفارا وانتفض عليه بدوره ساعيا نحو الاطار الكبير ليندمج داخله . وهذا الاطار الصغير هو السنوات الاولى من حياته ، من الطفولة الى عهد الشباب والانطلاق . 
**
لم يكن ارنستو غيفارا " طبيعيا " منذ ولادته سنة 1930 في روزاريو بالارجنتين ، وفي قلب عاءلة بورجوازية محترمة . كان والده يدعي انه مهندسا معماريا والواقع انه كان يدير ورشات بناء . اما والدته فبريطانية الاصل ، تعيش على التقاليد الاصلية والبروتوكولات . **كان نحيلا ، وكان مصابا بالربو . لكن عينيه منذ صغره كانتا مضيئتان . ووالدته في حرصها على حياته ، كانت تلف جسده بالقطن ، خزفا من الشمس والرطوبة والهواء . *
*ادرك ارنستو منذ سنواته الاولى انه يختلف عن شقيقيه وشقيقتيه ، ويلاحظ ان والدته لا تعتني باحد كما تعتني به ، وتظهر الحرص الشديد على طعامه ونومه ويقظته . شعر انه مدلل اكثر من اللزوم . فانتفض من القطن الذي يلف جسده ، وثار عليه ، واخذ يمارس جميع انواع الرياضة : *
*ركوب الدراجات ، والخيل ولعبة الركبي حتى الارحاق ، كي يثبت لنفسه انه لا يمكن لاحد ان يفرض اية قيود عليه . *
<B>
<FONT face=Arial size=3>وفي سن الرابعة عشرة ، وارنستو ما زال يركب الدراجات ويلهث وراء الفتايات وهو يطاردهن ، قبض على والدته ، وعذبت في سجون حاكم الارجنتين بيرون ، وكانت الغربة قاسية جدا بالنسبة الى ارنستو : ان يرى امه ، التي قدت السنوات وهي تغشى على صحته من الاعتلال والضعف ، وتسهر الليالي قربه محاولة ان تخفف من زفير صدره ، فجأة في السجن ، تعذب على ايدي بعض القساة ، وهو لا يستطيع ان يفعل شيئا " . ولعله في تلك الفترة ، ادرك معنى الظلم . وشعر كم هو قاس ان يكون الانسان مظلوما ، والاخرون ينعمون بالحياة . 

لكن هذا التمزق الذي انتابه ، كان مجرد عاطفة صبي في الرابعة عشرة ، لا يعي تماما ابعاد القسوة والظلم والالم . ويقال ان ارنستو ، اراد ان يفجر الثورة والنقمة التي في داخله على السلطات الحاكمة ، نزل الى الشار ع وتخانق مع بعض زملائه ، وانه يومذاك نال علقة محترمة . 
ولعب نفوذ العائلة دورا كبيرا ، فافرج عن والدة ارنستو بعد فترة قصيرة من سجنها . 

انهى ارنستو دروسه الثانوية ، وكان عليه ان يختار بحكم انتمائه الى عائلة بورجوازية ، بين مهنتين : المحاماة او الطب . 
وحين سأله والده السؤال التقليدي : 
<FONT face=Arial size=3 FONT < ؟ طبيبا? او محاميا? تصبح ان تريد هل>كان جوابه سريعا" واختار مهنة الطب . 

<FONT face=Arial size=3>وكان ارنستو يعتقد انه بالطب سيساعد كل مريض على التحرر من مرضه . ومن غريب الصدف ، ان ارنستو سيختار التخصص في الامراض الحساسة التي يصعب مداواتها . وعلى مقاعد الدراسة الجامعية ، يكشف ارنستو غيفارا شيئا يختلف عن ابعاد وآفاق الطب الحديث واسرار الجسم البشري ، حين يلتقي مع الافكار الثورية ويقرأ كتب ماركس ولينين وتروتسكي ، بالاضافة الى اطلاعه على الثورة الفرنسية ومفكريها .


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*مئات العيون جائعة مترددة 

وذات يوم من عام 1954 ، وارنستو لا يزال في الرابعة والعشرين من العمر ، يقرر أن يكتشف حدود ما وراء حدود بلاده ، فيترك العائلة وينطلق في السكوتر فيقطع السهول الشاسعة ويصعد الجبال ذات الطرق الضيقة الملتوية ، ويشاهد مئات العيون ، الاف العيون ، جائعة مترددة . شاهد هذه المرة عالم البائسين والعطلين عن العمل والباحثين عن الحرية والمكتوبين والمظلومين ، وتذكر عبارة لسان جوست كانت قرأها وهو يتعلم الفرنسية ، ويدرك الان تماما معناها الحقيقي ، تقول التاعسون هم مصدر القوة في العالم . *

*حين شاهد الوجه الاخر للانسانية المتقدمة المزدهرة ، شعر بقوة غريبة تتجاذبه ، وسؤال كبير يلح عليه كأنه يصفعه ويريد ان يوقظه : ماذا يعني أن تكون طبيبا" وتفتح عيادة في شارع كبير ان تصلح الاجسام وتداويها ، بينما هناك الملايين محتاجون الى طب من نوع آخر ، يغير كل حياتهم لا جزءا صغيرا من أجسامهم ؟ 
**وادرك ان مهنته الحقيقية ليست الطب ، وان التحرر الصحيح لا يعني فقط خروج الانسان من القطن الذي يلف جسمه ، بينما هناك الملايين يلفها قطن اكثر ايلاما وقسوة بالنسبة الى النفس البشرية . ​*​

*ويعود غيفارا الى المنزل ، ويقول لوالده انه لن يمارس الطب ، ولن يفتح عيادة ، ولن يستقبل الزبائن ، ولن يتزوج ويستقر في بيت هادئ ، ولن ينجب الاطفال بل سيرحل . 
**ونرى ايضا ان الجيش البرازيلي أنشأ في شمال شرقي البرازيل معسكرات لتدريب الفلاحين الشبان ، الذين تترواح أعمارهم بين السادسة عشرة والخمسة والعشرين ، على أصول مكافحة حرب العصابات . ​*​*الى أين سأله والده ؟ ​*​*- الى أي مكان ، اجاب ارنستو ، لا الحدود تعني لي شيئا" ولا الاوطان ولا الانظمة ولا القواعد الاجتماعية ولا القوانين . الذي يهمني ، هو ان في العالم ناس تأكل وتهضم ، والناس تجوع ولا تعرف ان تهضم . ​*​*
- يبدو انك متعب قال الوالد . استرح ، وغدا نتحدث من جديد في مشاريع المستقبل . فعلا ، كان ارنستو تعبا . ​*​*لكن تعبه لم يكن تعبا" عابرا ، تذهب به ليلة راحة واحلام هنيئة . كان تعبه تعب ملايين التاعسين في العالم . ولم يكن ليرضى بأن يستريح من هذا التعب ، ما لم يسترح الملايين من المتعبين . 
ونام ارنستو تلك الليلة وفي الصباح غادر المنزل​*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*يصفق الناس وراءه بحرارة 

للمرة الاولى في حياته "يلبط " غيفارا الكرسي الذي كان يستقر عليه ، ويتخلى عن مجتمعه وعائلته ، لينطلق في دروب الثورة ، يكشف دنيا المظلومين والمتعبين والتاعسين . *
*ومنذ ذلك اليوم ، بعدما صفق والده الباب وراءه بغضب وحزن ، حين قال له " ان حياته الحقيقية تبدأ وراء الحدود " ، نرى ارنستو غيفارا في كل مظاهرة او اضراب او معركة او ثورة ، من اجل الحرية*


في بيرو ، في تشيلي ، في بوليفيا ، في كولومبيا ، في فنزويلا ، في غواتيمالا حيث يصبح احد مستشاري الرئيس الثائر جاكوبو آربنز اثناء ثورته على الطبقة الاوليغاشية المحلية الحاكمة وعلى نفوذ الشركات الاجنبية (ولاسيما الاميريكية ) الكبرى . 
*وبعد سقوط اربنز ، يهرب غيفارا الى المكسيك ويشتد عليه مرض الربو بسبب رطوبة الجو . *
*
وفي تلك الفترة ، يلتقي غيفارا حبه الاول . **لم يكن حبه الاول عنيفا ، بل كان شفقة اتخذ شكل " العرفان بالجميل " ، وهذا اسوأ وأقسى أنواع الحب كما سيقول بعد سنوات . *

*واشتد المرض على غيفارا ، وتعددت النوبات الخطيرة التي كانت تنتابه ليلا نهارا ، فاضطر الى اللجوء الى مستشفى صغير ، ليعالج نفسهويجتاز مرحلة الخطر. 
**وساعده اخلاص الممرضة ، واسمها هيلدا غايدا ، التي تكبره بعشر سنين والتي سيتزوجها وهو خارج المستشفى معافى ، اعترافا منه بفصلها عليه وحياته . *

*وبعد خروجه من المستشفى معافى ، ينطلق غيفارا في الادغال الكثيفة ، ويلتقي براوول كاسترو الذي يقدمه الى شقيقه فيديل . 
**كان ذلك في صيف 1956 . *
*ويقول غيفارا بعد سنوات مضت على هذا اللقاء ، في رسالة الاستقالة الشهيرة : *
*" خطأي الوحيد ، يا فيديل ، انني لم اثق بك لحظات لقائنا الاول ، ولم ادرك صفاتك الثورية النبيلة . " *
*
ورغم الحذر الذي سيطر على اللقاء الاول بين غيفارا وكاسترو الثائر فأن كلا من الاثنين كان يشعر بأنه محتاج الى الاخر : غيفارا كان يرى في كاسترو الثائر الذي يريد ان يحقق ثورة في بلدة كوبا ويخلق من هذه الثورة انموذجا للثورات الاخرى في اميركا اللاتينية ، وكاسترو كان يرى في غيفارا الانسنا الثوري الصافي الرقيق الاحساس المثقف والواسع الاطلاع . ومنذ 1956 ، حتى انتصار الثورة في كوبا ، ولحظة الفراق الاخيرة ، كان غيفارا وكاسترو رفيقي نضال واحد مشترك ، ورفيقي احلام وامال 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الفشل الاول والانتصار الاول *


*يروى " تشي " غيفارا في كتابه " ذكرايات الحرب الثورية " فصولا عن الاحداث التي رافقت رحلة النضال الثوري و مهدت لانتصار الكاستروية في كوبا . *

*ولعل من ابرز ما في الكتاب ، وما في الذكريات ، قصة الفشل الاول وقصة الانتصار الاول. 
**في 26 تشرين الثاني 1956 ، اقلع من المكسيك ياخت " غراما " في طريقه الى كوبا ، حاملا على ظهره فيديل كاسترو وشقيقه راوول وغيفارا ، بالاضافة الى 81 ثائرا" . *

*لم يكد الثوار ينزلون الى شاطئ كوبا ، حتى داهمتهم قوات باتسيتا ، فلم ينج منهم سوى 12 رجلا ، كان بينهم فيديل وراوول وغيفارا . ولجأوا الى جبال " سييرا مايسترا " ليبدأوا المسيرة الطويلة نحو الحكم في كوبا " . 
**وفي تلك الفترة ، اظهر غيفارا براعة ونشاطا لا حدود لهما , كان يشترك في تجنيد الرجال الجدد ، ويتولى تدريبهم على السلاح ، وتلقينهم اصول واساليب وتكتيك حرب العصابات ، ويقرأ لهم كتب الادب وسير الثورات ورجال التاريخ العظماء . 
وكان غيفارا يؤمن بأن كتب الادب وسير الابطال ضرورية للثوار بقدر ضرورة البندقية والمدفع . 
وكان يؤمن كل ما يطلبه الرجال والرفاق : اقام مصنعا للقنابل اليدوية ، انشأ فرنا لصنع الخبز ، نظم مدرسة لتعليم الفلاحين القارءة والكتابة ، وكانوا يلجأون اليه حين يحتاجون الى نصيحة ما ، ويختلفون في أمر من الامور . 
ويروي غيفارا في كتابه " ذكرايات الحرب الثورية " قصة المعركة الاولى التي هزم فيها الثوار ، وهي معركة " الغيريادي بيو " . 
يقول غيفارا : 
[font=arialsize=3]" في كانون الثاني 1956 ، بعد تعرض ياخت " غراما " للهجوم ومقتل معظم الرجال ، ولجوئنا الى الجبال " سييرا مايسترا " ، اكتشفت قوات باتيستا المكان الذي نختبئ فيه ، وهو وهو مكان يعرف باسم " اليغريادي بيو " . [/font]
[font=arialsize=3]" كنا مرهقين بعد رحلة طويلة مؤلمة ، وان شئت الحقيقة ، فقد كانت رحلة مؤلمة اكثر منها طويلة ، مشينا ساعات لا تحصى عبر البرك والمستنقعات . وكنا نرتدي احذية جديدة ، وكنا جميعا قد اصبحنا مصابين ببثور والتهابات في اقدامنا . [/font]
ولم تكن احذيتنا الجديدة والنباتات الفطرية هي عدونا الوحيد على اية حال . 
[font=arialsize=3]وكان كل ما بقي من معداتنا الحربية هو بنادقنا ، واحزمة الطلقات وكمية صغيرة من الذخيرة المبللة . و كانت مؤونتنا الطبية قد اختفت ، وتركنا " جربندياتنا " في المستنقعات و كنا قد قضينا الليلة السابقة في احد حقول القصب التابعة لمصنع نيكويرو للسكر . [/font]
استطعنا ان نهدئ من حدة جوعنا وعطشنا بمص اعواد القصب . ولم يكن الحراس الذين يبحثون عنا في حاجة الى اي أثر ليتعقبوا خطواتنا على اية حال . 
فقد كان الرجل الذي عمل مرشدا لنا قد خاننا وكشف امرنا كما اكتشفنا فيما بعد . 
لقد تركناه يذهب وهذا هو خطأ ارتكبناه عدة مرات في كفاحنا الطويل حتى تعلمنا انه لا ينبغي عندما نكون في مناطق خطرة ، ان نثق في اشخاص مدنيين نجهل سجلهم الشخصي . 
عندما طلع علينا صباح يوم 5 كانون الاول كنا لا نكاد نقوى على السير و على شفا الانهيار ، حتى اننا كنا نسير مسافة قصيرة ، ثم نتلمس فتررة طويلة من الراحة . 
وصدرت الاوامر بأن نتوقف عند احد حقول القصب في غابة قريبة من الادغال الكثيفة . ونام معظمنا طوال ساعات الصباح . 
وعند الظهر بدأنا نلاحظ علامات نشاط غير عادي . لقد بدأت طائرات السلاح الجوي من طراز " بايبر " مع نوع اخر الطائرات الصغيرة ، الى جانب طائرة خاصة ، تحوم فوق المكان الذي نختبئ فيه . ومضى رجالنا يقطعون ويقصون اعواد القصب دون ان يدركوا ان رؤيتهم كانت واصحة تماما من هذه الطائرات التي كانت عندئذ تحوم ببطء وعلى ارتفاع منخفض . 
كنت انا طبيب القوات وكأن من واجبي ان اعالج الاقدام المصابة بالبثور . وما زلت اتذكر آخر مريض لي ذلك الصباح ، كان اسمه " همبرتو لاموثي " وكان ذلك اليوم هو آخر يوم له في الحياة . وما زلت اذكر كيف يبدو متعبا ومرهقا وهو يمشي من المركز الذي اقمته للاسعافات الاولية الى موقعه ، وكان لايزال ممسكا حذائه في يده . 

وكنت انا والرفيق <<الميدا مونتاني>> نستند الى شجرة ونتناول حصتنا الهزيلة من الطعام – نصف قطعة سجق وقطعتين من الخبز الجاف – عندما حطمت الصمت طلقة نارية واعقبها مباشرة وابل من الطلقات نزل على قواتنا . 
ولم تكن بندقيتي من اجود الانواع ، وكنت انا قد طلبت هذه البندقية عمدا بسبب سوء حالتي الصحية نتيجة هجمات الربو الذي ازعجني طوال الرحلة في البحر ، ولم أكن اريد أن أتحمل مسؤولية فقدان سلاح جيد . ولا أكاد أستطيع ان اتذكر ما حدث بعد الموجة الاولى من الطلقات النارية . 
تقدم مني الميدا يطلب اوامر ، ولكن لم يكن هناك من يصدر الاوامر ، وقيل لي فيما بعد ان كاسترو كان يحاول عبثا تجميع الرجال في حقل قصب السكرالمجاور الذي يمكن الوصول اليه ببساطة بعد عبور الطريق . وكان الهجوم المفاجئ بالضافة الى عنف النيران ، اكبر من طاقتنا
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*صندوق الذخيرة وصندوق الادوية . 

عاد الميدا ليتولى قيادة مجموعته ، والقى صندوقا من الذخيرة عند قدمي ، وعندما عاتبته على هذا العمل نظر الي وعلى وجهه علامات الضيق ، وتمتم كما لو كان يقول : اليس هذا الوقت الذي ينبغي ان الازم فيه صناديق الذخيرة ؟ ثم مضى في طريقه نحو حقل قصب السكر واختفى . وقد قتله رجال باتيستا بعد قليل . 

ربما كانت هذه هي المرة الاولى التي اواجه فيها مشكلة الاختيار بين اخلاصي للطب وواجبي كجندي ثوري . فهناك عند قدمي حقيبة مليئة بالادوية وصندوق من الذخيرة تاركا الادوية وبدأت اعبر المكان المكشوف متجها الى حقول قصب السكر . واذكر ان فوسينو بييز كان راكعا يطلق الرصاص من مسدسه الاوتوماتيكي وبالقرب مني رفيق يدعى أربونتوزا كان يحاول الاتجاه نحو حقل قصب السكر . 

وفجأة شعرت بضربة حادة في صدري وبجرح في رقبتي . لقد أصابتني احدى رصاصات جنود باتيستا ، وتصورت على على وجه اليقين اني ميت . وكان اربنتوزا يتقيأ وينزف دماء غزيرة من ثقب عميق احدثته رصاصة من عيار 45 ملليماترا وكان يصرخ " لقد قتلوني " وبدأ يطلق نيران بندقيته بلا هدف محدد . وانبطحت ارضا واستدرت نحو فوستينو وقلت لقد اصبت ونظر الي فوستينو وكان لا يزال يطلق النار وقال " لا يهمك " ولكنني استطعت ان ادرك من نظرته انه يعتبرني ميتا بالتأكيد . 
اطلقت رصاصة في اتجاه الادغال وانا لا أزال منبطحا على الارض وكان ذلك بشعور غريزي مماثل لشعور الجرحى الاخرين . وبدأت على الفور افكر في أفضل طريقة للموت ، وتذكرت قصة لجاك لندن حيث أن البطل ، وقد ادرك انه لا بد سيتجمد حتى الموت في الاراضي المقفرة في الاسكا استند بهدوء الى شجرة واستعد ليموت بطريقة كريمة . وكان هذا هو الشيء الوحيد الذي خطر لي في تلك اللحظة . 
وسمعت رجلا" راكعا على ركبتيه يقول انه من الافضل لنا ان نستسلم لكن صوتا ، علمت فيما بعد انه صوت كاميلو ، صاح قائلا" : لا . . لا ينبغي أن يستسلم احد هنا . وأعقب ذلك بكلمة من اربعة حروف . واقبل احد الرفاق وهو يجري مسرعا ويتنفس بصعوبة . وأراني جرحا احدثته رصاصة ، وكنت على يقين من أن الرصاصة لا بد ان تكون قد اخترقت الرئتين وقال لقد جرحت . فأجبته ببرود وأنا ايضا ثم زحف والفاق الاخرون الذين لم يصابوا نحو حقل قصب السكر ، وللحظة بقيت وحدي مستلقيا ، انتظر الموت . لكن الميدا أقبل علي وحثني على التقدم باتجاه حقل قصب السكر . 

ورغم الامي القاسية ، جررت نفسي الى حقل القصب حيث رأيت الرفيق راوول سوريز الذي اطارت ابهامه رصاصة بندقية . ثم تحول كل شيء الى خلية من الطائرات التي تحلق على ارتفاع منخفض وتضرب الحقل بنيران مدافعها الرشاشة ، مما ضاعف الارتباك والفوضى ، وسط مشاهد مؤلمة ومشاهد تثير الضحك . كان هناك مثلا احد الرفاق الثقيل الوزن وهو يحاول بأقصى جهده ان يختبىء وراء عود واحد من اعواد القصب ، بينما راح رجل آخر ، وسط كل هذا الاضطراب يصرخ بلا سبب قائلا : ((الصمت)) . 

ونظمنا مجموعة بقيادة الميدا كانت تضم الملازم راميرو فالديز والرفيقين شاو وبنيتيز . وعبرنا آخر ممر بين صفوف القصب ثم وصلنا بسلام الى الادغال . وفجأة سمعنا صيحات صادرة من حقل القصب: ((حريق))! ورأينا السنة اللهيب وأعمدة الدخان ترتفع عاليا. ولا استطيع ان اتذكر ماذا حدث بالضبط اذ كنت اشعر بمرارة الهزيمة ، وكنت واثقا من انني سأموت. وواصلنا السير حتى خيم الظلام واصبح من المتعذر علينا ان نستمر ، فقررنا ان ننام متلاصقين معا كرزمة واحدة . كنا نكاد نموت من الجوع والعطش ، وضاعف البعوض من عذابنا. 
"كانت هذه اول معركة لنا في 5 كانون الاول عام 1956 في ضواحي نيوكويرو. وكانت بداية ما اصبح فيما بعد جيش الثوار." 

و يروي غيفارا في كتابه "ذكريات الحرب الثورية" ايضا حكاية المعركة التي انتصر فيها الثوار للمرة الاولى. 
يقول غيفارا:"كان اول انتصار لنا نتيجة هجوم على حامية صغيرة من حاميات الجيش عند مصب نهر لابلاتا. وسرى فينا اثر هذا الانتصار سريان الكهرباء. لقد كان اشبه بدوي النفير ، يشير الى ان جيش الثوار موجود بالفعل ومستعد للقتال. لقد كان تأكيدا جديدا لاملنا في النصر الكامل. 
"في 14 كانون الثاني 1957 ، بعد فترة قصيرة من الهجوم لامفاجيء في"اليغريادي بيو" توقفنا عند نهر ماجدلينا. كانت هناك ارض صلبة تمتد من سييرا وترتفع فيما بين نهري ماجدلينا ولابلاتا. واصدر فيديل اوامره بالتمرين على هدف كمحاولة اولية لتدريب قواتنا. وكان بعض الرجال يستخدمون السلاح لاول مرة. ولم يكن احد منا قد استحم لايام كثيرة ، وانتهزنا الفرصة فذهبنا للسباحةز واستطاع الذين كانوا قادرين على ذلك ، ان يستبدلوا ملابسهم بملابس نظيفة. 
في ذلك الحين كانت اسلحتنا تتألف من 9 بنادق ذات منظار وتسع بنادق شبه اوتوماتيكية ومدفعين رشاشين وبندقية عيار 16 . 
بعد ظهر ذلك اليوم تسلقنا آخر تل قبل ان نصل الى اطراف لابلاتا . وكنا نقتفي اثرا حدده لنا خصيصا فلاح يدعى "ملكويداس الياس". 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

عشرة الاف دولار لقتل كاسترو 
*وكنا قد استخدمنا هذا الرجل بتوصية من مرشدنا ايتميو . كان مرشدنا هذا شيئا اساسيا ، وكان مثالا للفلاح الثائر . ولكنهم قبضوا عليه وارهبوه فيما بعد ، وبدلا من ان يقتلوه عرضوا عليه 10 الاف دولار ورتبة ملازم اذا استطاع ان يقتل كاسترو . وكاد ايتميو ينفذ الصفقة لولا انه كان يفتقر الى الشجاعة ، ومع ذلك ، فقد كان مفيدا جدا للعدو لانه ابلغ عن موقع عدة معسكرات من معسكراتنا . 

وفي تلك الفترة ، فترة الهجوم على الحامية ، كان ايتيمو يخدمنا باخلاص وكان واحدا من كثيرين من الفلاحين الذين يحاربوا الملاكين الكبار من أجل اراضيهم . 

وفي 15 كامون الثاني أبصرنا ثلاث ثكنات لابلاتا التابعة للجيش ، وكانت لا تزال في طور البناء . وشاهدنا رجالا انصاف عراة يتحركون هنا وهناك في الثكنات ، واستطعنا ان ندرك انهم جنود . 
ولم نقم بمناورتنا و قررنا تأجيل الهجوم حتى اليوم التالي . 

وفي فجر اليوم التالي بدأنا نراقب مركز الجيش . وكان الذورق قد 1هب اثناء الليل ولم نشاهد احد من الجنود في أي مكان . وفي الثالثة بعد الظهر قررنا نقترب من الطريق المؤدي الى الثكنات ونلقي نظرة . ولم يهبط الليل حتى كنا قد عبرنا نهر ابلاتا واتخذنا مواقنا على الطريق ، ثم قبدنا على اثنين من المزارعين كان احدهما من مرشدي الحكومة . 
وعندما اكدنا لهما انه لن يصيبهما أي أذى ، قدما الينا معلومات ثمينة منها ان عدد جنود الثكنات 15 جنديا ، وانه سوف يمر بنا في اية لحظة شيكو اوزوريو وهو من أسوأ مراقبي العمال سمعة في المنطقة . وكان مراقبوا العمال يعملون لحساب اسرة لافيتي التي أنشأت لنفسها القطاعية هائلة كانت تحميها بفرض جو من الارهاب بمساعدة اشخاص امثال شيكو . 
وبعد قليل ، ظهر شيكو على ظهر بغل ومعه صبي زنجي . وكان مخمورا . وتقدم سانشيز وأمره بالتوقف باسم حرس الريف فأجاب شيكو على الفور : بعوضة وكانت هذه هي كلمة السر . 
كنا نبدو كمجموعة من القراصنة . ولكن شيكو كان مخمورا الى درجة ان استطعنا خداعه . 
وتقدم فيديل كاسترو ، وبدت على وجهه تعابير الغضب ، وقال أنه كولونيل بالجيش جاء ليتحرى كيف لم تتم تصفية الثوار . وأعلن أنه سيذهب الى الغابات حيث يجد الثوار الذين يبحث عنهم . 
ثم وجه كاسترو كلامه الى شيكو وقال ان الجيش لا يؤدي مهمته كما يجب . 
واعترف شيكو بأن الحراس يقضون معظم وقتهم داخل الثكنات ، يأكلون ولا يعملون شيئا واحيانا يخرجون في جولات لا فائدة منها . واكد شيكو انه يجب اباجة الثوار . 
وسألناه بحذر عن الاشخاص الذين يتعاونون مع السلطات ولااشخاص الغير المتعاونين من سكان المنطقة فبدأ يتكلم ونحن نسجل الاسماء . وعندما كان شيكو يقول عن شخص ما أنه سيء ، كنا نفهم أنه من أصدقائنا . وهكذا ، تجمع لدينا 24 اسما من المتعاونين مع سلطات باتيستا وكان شيكو لا يزال يثرثر . 
وشرح لنا كيف قتل اثنين من الرجال ثم اضاف : ولكن جنرالي باتيستا اطلق سراحي على الفور . 
وسأل فيديل شيكو عما يمكن أن يفعله اذا امسك بكاسترو ، فأجاب بحركة معبرة سوف امزقه . ثم قال وهو يشير الى حذائه ، وكان من نوع الاحذية المكسيكية التي يرتديها رجالنا : انظروا . ان الحذاء هو حذاء أحد اولاد الكلاب الذين قتلناهم . ودون ان يدري وقع شيكو وثيقة اعدامه . 
وبناء على اقتراح فيديل كاسترو وافق شيكو على مرافقتنا الى الثكنات حتى نفاجئ الجنود ونثبت لهم انهم غير متأهبين وغير لائقين للقيام بواجبتهم . 
وبينما كنا نقترب من الثكنات ، يتقدمنا شيكو ، كنت لا أزال غير واثق من انه لم يفطن الى اللعبة . لكنه تابع سيره ، وهو لا يعلم شيئا وكان يردد بعض الاغاني الشعبية البذيئة . 
عندما عبر شيكو النهر واقترب من الثكنات ، فال له كاسترو ان الاصول العسكرية تقضي بأن يقيض السجين . ولم يقاوم الرجل ومضى في سيره كسجين هذه المرة ، دون ان يدرك تماما حقيقة اللعبة . وقال لنا ان الحراس الوحيدين يقفون عند مدخل الثكنات التي لا تزال قيد البناء وعند منزل مراقب العمال . 
وقادنا شيكو الى مكان قريب وذهب أحد الرفاق ليستكشف المكان ثم عاد يقول ان ما قاله شيكو صحيحا . وكنا على وشك الاستعداد للاقتراب من الثكنات ، عندما اجبرنا الى النسحاب الى الغابات ، حتى يمر ثلاثة من الحراس الخيالة . وكان هؤلاء يدفعون امامهم رجلا يحثونه على السير بوحشية وهم يتبعونه على ظهر الخيل . 
مر الحراس على مسافة قريبي مني ، وسمعت الفلاح يتوسل ويقول : انا واحد من اباعكم . وجاء الرد من احد الرجال ، عرفنا فيما بعد ان العريف بازول : اخرس واستمر في السير والا الهبت ظهرك بالسوط . 
وتصورنا ان الفلاح سيكون في مأمن من الخطر اذا ظل خارج من الثكنات وقت هجومنا عليها . ومع ذلك ففي اليوم التالي ، عندما سمع الحراس في نبأ الهجوم قتلوه في الحال . 
كانت لدينا 22 قطعة سلاح معدة للهجوم . وكانت فترة حاسمة لاننا كنا نفتقر الى الذخيرة . وكان لا بد من الاستلاء على ثكنات الجيش لانا الفشل كان يعني ببساطة اننا سنفقد كل ذخيرتنا ونصبح عاجزين تماما . 
كان كل من جوليو دياز الذي قتل فيما بعد في معركة وكاميلو سينفيغوس من اشهر قادة ثوار كوبا وقد قتل في حادث طائرة وفيتر ومور اليس مسلحين ببنادق شبه اوتوماتيكية . وكان عليهم ان يحاصروا المنزل الواقع الى اليمين والذي تظلله اشجار النخيل . أما فيديل كاسترو ويونيرسو سانشيز ولويس كريسبو وغارسيا وفاجاردو وأنا فكان علينا ان نهاجم الوسط . وترك لراوول كاسترو ومجموعته ، والميدا ومجموعته مهاجمة الثكنات من الشمال . 
واقتربنا حتى مسافة حوالي 40 مترا . وفي ضوء القمر المكتمل ، بدأ فيديل كاسترو الهجوم باطلاق النار من رشاشه ثم تبعته بنادقنا . وبعد فترة طلبنا من العدو الاستسلام فورا ، ولكن الجواب جاء سلبيا . 
وأبدى الحراس مقاومة أعنف مما كنا نتوقع . وكان احد العرفاء يرد بنيران بندقيته كلما طلبنا من الجنود الاستسلام . 
ثم صدرت الينا الاوامر باستخدام القنابل اليدوية البرازيلية القديمة التي كانت لدينا . وقذفت انا وكريسبو ما معنا من قنابل ولكنها لم تنفجر . وقذف راوول أصبع من الديناميت ولم ينفجر ايضا" . واصبح من الضروري ان نقترب من المنازل ونشعل فيها النيران حتى ولو غامرنا بأرواحنا . وقام يونيفرسو سانشيز بمحاولة فاشلة كما فشل سينفيغوس أيضا" . 
وأخيرا اقتربت انا ولويس كريسبو من احدى المزارع واشعلنا النيران . 
وكشف لنا اللهب ان المكان كان مخزنا لجوز الهند . ولكن الحريق ادخل الرعب في نفوس الجنود فكفوا عن القتال . وحاول احجهم ان يهرب ، لكنه وجد نفسه امام فوهة بندقية لويس كريسبو الذي اطلق عليه رصاصة اصابته في صدره . وكاميلو سينفيغوس المتحصن وراء الشجرة ، يطلق النار على العريف الذي كان يحاول الهرب . 
قضت رصاصتنا على مقاومة الجنود فأصبحوا عاجزين عن الدفاع عن انفسهم . 
وكان سينفيغوس اول من دخل المنزل الذي كنا نسمع منه صيحات تطالبنا بالاستسلام . وبسرعة جمعنا كمية من غنائم الحرب : 8 بنادق ومدفع رشاش طومسون وحوالي الف رصاصة . وكنا قد استهلكنا حوالي 500 رصاصة . وبالاضافة الى لك ، استولينا على احذمة طلقات ، ووقود وسكاكين وملابس وبعض الاطعمة . كانت خسائر الجنود : قتيلين وخمسة من الجرحى وثلاثة اسرى . 
ولم يصب رجالنا باي خدش ، واشعلنا النيران في مساكن الجنود . وبعد ان اعتنينا بالجرحى وكان ثلاثة منهم في حالة خطيرة ماتوا فيما بعد . وانضم احد الجنود فيما بعد الى قواتنا تحت قيادة راوول كاسترو ، وتمت ترقيته الى رتبة ملازم لكنه مات في حادث طائرة اثناء الحرب . 
كان موقعنا بالنسبة الى الجرحى على النقيض من اسبداد الجيش . فجنود باتيستا لم يكونوا يقتلون الاسرى الجرحى فحسب ، بل كانوا يتركون رفاقهم الجرحى ويهربوا . 
وكان لهذا الفارق يبيننا وبين معاملة الجنود تأثير كبير على العدو ، ولعب دورا مهما في انتصارنا . 
وقد اصدر فيديل كاسترو اوامره باعطاء الادوية الى الاسرى لكي يتولوا العناية بالجرحى . وانتزعت من هذا القرار ، لانني شعرت كطبيب ملتزم بأن الضرورة تقتضي توفير الادوية الموجودة بين ايدينا لرجالنا نحن . لكن كاسترو اصر على رأيه ، ووزع الادوية بنفسه على الجرحى . واذكر تماما انني ندمت بيني وبين نفسي فيما بعد ، حين تذكرت هذا الحادث . وبعد توزيع الادوية ، تفقدنا الاسرى ، واطلقنا سراح جميع المدنيين . 
كانت هذه اول معركة ينتصر فيها جيش الثوار . وفي هذه المعركة ، كان لدينا من الاسلحة اكثر مما كان لدينا من الرجال . ولم يكن الفلاحون قد اصبحوا مستعدين بعد تمام الاستعداد للانضمام الينا . ولم يكن هناك اي اتصال بالقواعد في المدن على الاطلاق . 
وتابع الثوار طريقهم ، وتابعوا نضالهم ومعاركهم ضد جنود باتيستا ، وكانت كل معركة وخطوة تجلب لهم المزيد من الانصار والمؤيدين . ولم تطل نهاية عام 1958 حتى اصبح عدد الثوار ما لا يقل عن 10 الاف ثائر . وكان موعد هؤلاء مع باتيستا غي هافانا ، ليلة رأس السنة ، في 31 كانون الاول 1958 *


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*البشر مسؤولون لا الطبيعة والظروف *
*وفي تلك الفترة ، كانوا يعزون مصائب كوبا الى الطبيعة القاسية او الظروف الصعبة او حكم التاريخ القاسي . وجاء كاسترو وغيفارا ، ومعهما النظرة الثورية العميقة التي تبحث عن المسؤولين بين البشر انفسهم ، ولا تتهرب فتنسب الظلم والبؤس الى الظروف والاقدار . *</b>

*كانت الاسابيع الاولى التي اعقبت دخول كاسترو كاسترو وغيفارا هافانا واستيلاء الثوار على الحكم ، اسابيع ابتهاج ورضى . وبالرغم من ان كاسترو لم يدخل في الحكومة الاولى ، فقد كان يبدو في نظر الجميع الرجل المجمع عليه . شيء واحد كان مؤكدا وواضحا في ذهنه : هو وقوفه بقوة ضد كل ما كان يهدد بتحطيم وحدة المجتمع الكوبي . 
**وفي شباط 1959 ، ادرك كاسترو ان الوقت قد حان لكي يستلم السلطة ، فأصبح رئيسا للحكومة . *
*وواجه تشي غيفارا ما يمكن ان يواجه اي ثائر حين تنتصر ثورة من ثوارته ، فاذا به نفسه امام دولة بحاجة الى بناء جديد واسس جديدة . ويعتبر غيفارا ان الثورة لم تنته ، وان المرحلة التي انتهت هي النضال العسكري ، وان المرحلة المقبلة هي النضال السياسي والاقتصادي . *
*وكان كاسترو بحاجة الى غيفارا في بناء الدولة لبموروثة عن حكم باتيستا ، على اسس جديدة . ولم يكن هو يعلم تماما ما هي هذه الاسس . لقد واجه المشكلة نفسها التي يواجهها اي رجل غير عقائدي يتسلم حكما ، ويبدأ باحثا عن عقيدة مناسبة لبلاده . *
*وفي تلك الفترة الانتقالية بين ثورة الادغال المسلحة المليئة بالاعشاب والذكريات وبين ثورة البناء والاستقرار السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي مثل ارنستو غيفارا دورا بارزا في توجيه الثورة التي اسهم في خلقها ، اتجاها ماركسيا انسانيا . *
*لم يحاول كاسترو ، خلال نضاله للوصول الى الحكم ، ان يعطي حركته عقيدة معينة ، اذ ان النضال كان كل شيء بالنسبة اليه . لكنه بعد وصوله مباشرة ، طرح عقيدة خاصة تحمل اسم العقيدة الانسانية وقد عرفها بأنها الطريق الثالثة بين الرأسمالية والشيوعية وقال عنها : ليست دكتاتورية فرد ، ولا طبقة ، ولا فئة من الناس ، انما حكم الشعب للشعب ، انها الحرية والخير دون الرعب . *
*لكنه بعد اشهر قليلة تخلى عن هذه العقيدة الانسانية ، وبدأ يميل نحو الشيوعية ، بدافع من غيفارا . وقد بلغت ذروة ارتباطه بالعقيدة الماركسية حين اعلن في خطابه الشهير في كانون الاول 1961 : أنا ماركسي لينيني . *
*وبدافع من غيفارا أيضا ، اصدر كاسترو قانون الاصلاح الزراعي في كوبا . كان غيفارا يقول : أن الاصلاح الزراعي هو حجر الزاوية في اية ثورة .فليست هناك حكومة يمكن أن تصف نفسها بأنها حكومة ثورية ، اذا لم تنفذ برنامجا جذريا للاصلاح الزراعي . *
*في 17 ايار 1959 أبرمت الحكومة الكوبية الاصلاح الزراعي . ولم يبق للاجانب سواء اكانوا ممثلين لشركة او بصفة شخصية أي حق بالحصول على اي ذرة من الارض الوطنية . وقد الغيت الملكيات الكبيرة ولم يعد يحق للشخص أن يملك أكثر من 400 هكتار . وحتى في هذه الحالة ، لا بد من توفر شرط : ان هذه الارض ، بهذه المساحة ، تعطى لمالكها الحالي اذا حرثها واستغلها . ولا يستطيع احد ان يملك في وقت واحد زراعة لقصب السكر ومركزا لصناعة السكر . فأذا حدث ذلك ، احتفظ الزارع بالمصنع وخسر الزراعة . وحين تصادر الدولة شركة أو املاك شخص ، تدفع له تعويضا بواسطة سندات . ثم يعاد توزيع الاراضي المصادرة توزيعا وطنيا . *
*كانت كوبا تعيش على الخمول والجمود بسبب انعدام الصناعة فيها . ولم تستطع الصناعة ان تولد لانعدام السوق الداخلية . *
*واتى الاصلاح الزراعي يقدم الحل بالغاء امكانية القضاء على جميع المستهلكين لصالح فئة صغيرة منهم تنفق المبالغ الهائلة في الخارج. وقد كان من ميزات للاصلاح الحد من بذخ هؤلاء، كما وضعت الحكومة الضرائب الباهظة على المستوردات الكمالية "لسد الشريان المفتوح وايقاف النزيف". *
*وجاء قانون الاصلاح الزراعي ايضا ليرفع مستوى البائسين ويغير ظروف العمال ليخلق طلبا داخليا وينعش التصنيع. *
*وبالاضافة الى قانون الاصلاح الزراعي، قامت عمليات التأميم في كوبا لتضع حدا للنفوذ الاجنبي. وكان غيفارا ايضا وراء هذه الخطوات. *
*بدأت الحكومة الكوبية بتأميم مصانع السكر وشركات الكهرباء والهاتف، ثم تبع ذلك تأميم مصافي النفط التابعة لشركتي"ستاندرد اويل" و "شل"ن وكرت المسبحة، حتى اذا جاء عام 1960، نجد ان 600 مؤسسة كوبية او اجنبية تمثل 80% من القطاع الصناعي قد اصبحت بين يدي الدولة. *
*عام 1959 يصبح غيفارا مواطنا كوبيا، ويتسلم ادارة المصرف المركزي الكوبي ثم بعد سنتين يصبح وزيرا للصناعة. ويحاول غيفارا خلال تلك الفترة ان يخطو خطوات جبارة تهدف الى خلق مجتمع اشتراكي انساني جديد في كوبا، عن طريق التصنيع والتخطيط والتنمية
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الليل لا يدخل مكتب غيفارا *بدأ غيفارا يعمل في مشاكل التنمية والتخطيط والتغير الاجتماعي . كان يعمل بجد واخلاص ، محاولا ان يكون الثائر الذي يبني بغير النضال والسلاح والمعارك في الادغال . ويصف جان بول سارتر طريقة عمل غيفارا ، اثناء زيارة قام بها الى كوبا فيقول : ان الليل لا يدخل الى مكتب غيفارا . ولا يبدو النوم بالنسبة اليه حاجة طبيعية ، وانما كام روتينا يحاول القضاء عليه والتخلص منه . ولا ادري متى يرتاح غيفارا ولا متى يرتاح رفاقه . وافترض أن هذا متفاوت . فالانتاج هو الذي يبت في الامر . لقد كانت ليالي عام 1960 بالنسبة الى غيفارا ليال بيضاء ، من السهر والتعب والادارة التي لا تتزحزح او تنهزم . *
*واجه غيفارا الوضع الاقتصادي في كوبا في اصعب وادق مراحله ، مراحل البناء والمجابهة الداخلية والخارجية . وكان يهتم في عمله بالمسائل النظرية ، ولكن عيناه دائما على الثورة . فهو يفكر ويدرس النظريات الاقتصادية ، بمعاونة بعض الخبراء في الاقتصاد ، لانه في نهاية الامر يريد ان يثور بطريقة افضل ، ولا يمكن للاستطراد الفكري الفكري ان يبعده عن دراسة واجابته العملية المباشرة . *
*كان يقول انه ليس معتادا على الغرق في النظريات ، ويحاول ان يكون تجريبيا فنحن قد نحاول ان نضيع فهما نظريا لكوبا ، وقد نحاول في بعض الاحيان ان نفعل ذلك لاميركا الاتينية ، ولكننا لن نذهب ابدا الى حد التخطيط نظريا للعالم كله . *
*
وقيل له : ولكنك ماركسي ، فكيف تتجنب النظرة العامة الشاملة ؟ 
أجاب : ​نحن ننظر الى الماركسية كعلم متطور ، تماما كالبيولوجيا في العلوم الطبيعية . وميدان عملنا الخاص هو كوبا . يجب أن نبدأ بكوبا قبل كل شيء . لا يهمنا العالم ، ما دامت كوبا لم تصل بعدالى مرحلة النمو الاشتراكي الكامل . 
وتحدث غيفارا عن التنمية الاقتصادية فقال انها استمرار للحرب وتحتاج الى التضحية . وكان يردد : الاشتراكية الاقتصادية الجافة لا تهمني ويؤمن خاصة بالانسان ، الذي هو اساس كل شيء ويقول ان الامر يتطلب بناء مواطن من نوع جديد : علينا أن نصل الى الضمير الاشتراكي قبل الخطط الاشتراكية ، وان نبني الانسان الجديد ونغير عقلية الجماهير ، اذا اردنا فعلا ان نحقق المجتمع الاشتراكي المنشود . 
ويحاول غيفارا ان يحدد الانسان الاشتراكي الذي ينبغي الوصول اليه فيقول : يجب ان نشرع فورا في بناء المواطن الذي يحمل قيم القرن الواحد والعشرين ، وستتحمل القيادة عبء ان تكون القدوة للمثل الجديدة والتضحية . والانسان الجديد لا يقاس بكمية اللحوم التي يستطيع الحصول عليها ، ولا بعدد المرات التي يستطيع فيها المواطن أ، يتنعم بالسباحة ، ولا بنسبة ما يمكن ان يشتريه من وسائل ترف ، بل بما يمكن ان يتحمله من مسؤولية في بناء نفسه وبناء الاخرين وبناء المجتمع والثورة والوطن . 
ان الاشتراكية الحقيقية هي حين يصبح ضمير كل فرد هو الضمير الجماعي ، والضمير الجماعي هو ضمير كل فرد . ويتطلب ذلك بناء جديا وعميقا وطويل المدى
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

نقلنا آليا تجارب الآخرين 

*ويحلل غيفارا في دراسة نشرتها مجلة الثورة في هافانا ، التجربة الكوبية في مرحلة الانتقال الى الاشتراكية ويكشف الاخطاء التي رافقت هذه المرحلة ، وهي اخطاء ترافق تجربة كل بلد في طور انتقاله الى الاشتراكية . 

يقول غيفارا : عندما قمنا بأول محاولات في التخطيط ، نسينا ان الثورة الاشتراكية والدولة الاشتراكية امران مختلفان ، لذلك تجاهلنا او أغفلنا انه يجب على التخطيط وعلى الاشتراكية الخضوع لشروط معينة . فقد قيل عن حق هنا ان التخطيط مستحيل بدون اشتراكية . يمكننا القيام بالتخطيط خلال بناء الاشتراكية ، ولكن شرط ان نأخذ بعين الاعتبار دائما انه يجب ان يخضع التخطيط لشروط موضوعية تبرز عند تنفيذ الخطة . لدق نقلنا اليا تجارب البلدان الشقيقة . وكان ذلك خطأ . لم يكن من افدح الاخطاء ولكنه خطأ فادح كبح تتطور قوانا وأسهم بخطورة في نمو احدى الظواهر التي يجب محاربتها خلال الثورة الاشتراكية : البيروقارطية . وهذا يعني اننا قد تعلمنا بواسطة الممارسة ، بأخطائنا وبالاصطدام بالعقبات الصعبة ، ان التخطيط والاشتراكية متلازمان وانه لا يمكن التخطيط بنجاح اذا لم تسمح بذلك الظروف الاقتصادية القائمة . 

سأعرض بشكل عام جدا ، احوال كوبا سنة 1959 . كانت ثمة ثورة، حركة شعبية ، حطمت السلطة السياسية والعسكرية لممثلي الاستعمار الاميركي . ولم يكن قادة الثورة سوى فريقا من المقاتلين ذوي المثل العليا ، ولكن ذوي التهيئة الناقص . 

كان البناء الفوقي للدولة الرأسمالية والاستعمارية الجديدة كما هو ، فكان يجب العمل على تحطيمه وبناء مجتمعنا على اسس جديدة . الهيئات المالية للدولة بيد خونة لاحقين كانوا قد اخذوا ينتهجون سياسة كبح العملية الثورية : كانوا بتطبيقهم للمعارف التقنية البورجوازية في حقل المالي ، يضعون امام تطورنا العراقيل الدائمة. 

وكانت الوزارات القديمة بؤرا يعشش فيها البيروقراطيون والطفيليون ، دون اية حياة داخلية ، دون اي انسجام داخل الحكومة، دون اية وحدة بين مدرائها الرئيسسيين وبين الخط الاساسي للثورة. كانت السلطة البرجوازية تولد داخل الدولة الجديدة ، مستغلة ، مثل الصخور في البحر ، ومعزولة عن المد البشري المتقدم . كان يجب تغيير البنى ، وقد شرعنا بالتغييرات بدون خطة ، دون ان نقترح اية خطة او بالكاد . فأصدر الفريق الثوري ، بقيادة فيديل كاسترو ، قانون الاصلاح الزراعي ، وقد برهن هذا القانون الذي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه على انه سلاح رهيب : سلاح صراع الطبقات ، فدفع الثورة الكوبية الى الامام بسرعة فائقة . 

ما العمل حيال هذا الاختيار ؟ رأينا ان اصح طريق واقله خطرا ، من بين كل الطريق ، هو التقدم الى الامام . 

ولكن بما اننا كنا نتقدم الى الامام اصلا ، اخذنا نتقدم بعمق ، بعنف . وهكذا فالاصلاح الزراعي الذي تصورناه اصلاح زراعيا ذا مضمون بورجوازي يمنح ملكية الارض للفلاحين الفقراء ، يتحول الى نضال عنيف صودرت خلاله ، دون اي تعويض ، ملكيات جميع ملاك الارض الكبار في كوبا . فانضم هؤلاء الى العدو الاجنبي واتخذوا الاجراءات ضدنا واخذوا يوجهون لنا الضربات من كل صوب . وشعرنا بالصدمة احيانا ولم يكن بمقدورنا الا ان نرد بضربات جديدة. 

اضحت وسائل الانتاج الرئيسية ملكا للشعب وانتظم الفلاحون في تعاونيات أولية في بعض المناطق . أمم اكثر من 90% من الصناعة واحتكرت الدولة كل التجارة الخارجية .اممت الشبكات الكبرى للنجارة الداخلية وقمنا الى جانب ذلك بالاصلاح المدني فأعطينا المنازل للساكنين فيها زمنعنا المضاربة على الايجارات واحرزنا خطوات تقدمية مهمة في مجال الصحة العامة والتعليم . الا ان النضال ظل مستمرا . بلغ الحصار الاستعماري ذروته ، فوجدنا انفسنا مجبرين على النضال يوما بعد يوم لتأمين الخبز لشعبنا وللحفاظ على صناعتنا وتنمية الزراعة والتجارة والدفاع عن انفسنا ضد تخريب العصابات والعدوان الاجنبي المباشر والغارات الجوية واعتدءاتها اليومية على سيادتنا . 

وكان لدينا بالاضافة الى ذلك ان نخضع الرجعيين في البلد ونفضح الخونة ونطردهم من الحكومة : فكانوا يسلكون طريق المنفى احيانا او طريق السجن او الموت احيانا اخرى*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

الولايات المتحدة هي كل شيء 



كيف كانت البنية الاقتصادية في كوبا خلال هذه السنوات الاولى ؟ بلد ذو انتاج وحيد وهو السكر ، ذو زراعة وحيدة هي قصب السكر ، ذو تجارة وحيدة الوجهة . فالولايات المتحدة الاميركية تسيطر على 75% من صادراتنا ووارداتنا . وكان رأس المال الاجنبي والاميركي الشمالي خاصة ، يسيطر على بلدنا كله . وعندما كان ينشىء الصناعات كان يفعل ذلك بطريقة تجبرنا على استعمال التقنية الاميركية الشمالية مع جهدنا من اليد العاملة الرخيصة ويصدرون اراحهم الى الشمال ، بتواطؤ الجمارك. 

كان القسم الاكبر من الكوادر التقنية في بلدنا قد تعلم في الولايات المتحدة وتأثر بتقنيتها . بلد بدون صناعة ، بدون تنمية زراعية ، يحمل عبئا ثقيلا على عاتقه ، يملك احتياطا من المال قابلا للتمويل . كل هذا يكفي للتدليل على اهمية المصاعب . وكان النقص في الاحصائيات حول الماضي والحاضر الاقتصاديين يحول دون صياغة ملائمة لخطة العمل . خلال مدة من الزمن لم نكن نملك الوقت لكي نفكر بوسائل العمل الاقتصادي ، لاننا كنا في معركة مباشرة مع العدو ، حريصين على عدم التخلي عن شبر واحد من ارضنا ، وامامنا مهمة الدفاع عن انفسنا في كل لحظة ضد تهديدات العدو الجديدة . 

ومضت السنوات . 

ففي 15 نيسان 1961 ، قامت طائرات عسكرية اميركية ، بشعارات كوبية مرسومة على اجنحتها ، بقصف موانئنا لكي تقضي على قوتنا الجوية الصغيرة ، محاولة اقناع العالم بأن المعتدون مهاجرون كوبيون . 

في اليوم التالي ، بمناسبة مأتم ضحايا العدوان ، اعلن رئيس حكومتنا وامين العام لحزب الثورة الاشتراكية الموحد ، اعلن للعالم الطابع الاشتراكي للثورة الكوبية . ثم جائت محاولة الغزو في بلاياجيرون اي خليج الخنازير ، وانتصرنا فيها . 

اضحت المقاطعة اقسى فأقسى ، وحاول الاستعمار تحدينا بشتى الوسائل. وقد لقنا العالم بأسره درسا في الكرامة خلال ازمة تشرين الاول 1960 . ولكن بينما كان يحدث كل ذلك ، كان يجب أن ننمي اقتصاد البلد حيث كان كل حجر يأتينا من الخارج حيث كانت التقنية ترد من بلد اجنبي هو في حالة حرب ضدنا لكي يتسلط على مواردنا وذلك ليس لمصلحة شعبنا بل لحساب الرساميل الاميركية . كان علينا ان نجعل المصانع والزراعة والنقل بدون قروض ، بدون مبيدات للحشرات . بدون مواد اولية ولا قطع غيار ولا تقنيين او تنظيم . وطوال هذا الوقت ، كانت العصابات العاملة على ارضنا بدعم من الولايات المتحدة تخرب وتعتدي . وقد اضطرنا خطر الغذو الدائم ان نعبىء الشعب الكوبي مرتين او ثلاثة مرات كل عام فنشل بذلك حياة البلد . 

ولكننا دفعنا ثورتنا الى الامام بهذه الطريق وصصحنا اخطاءنا . كانت هذه الاخطاء متنوعة ولكنها انحصرت بشكل خاص في مجال التخطيط . وقمنا بعملين متناقضين يصعب التأليف بينهما : فقد نسخنا ، على نحو مبالغ فيه ، وسائل التخطيط عن بلد شقيق جاء خبراؤه لمساعدتنا ( يقصد الاتحاد السوفياتي ) ومن جهة ثانية لم نتوقف على اتخاز قرارات عاجلة سريعة دون تحليلها خاصة في المجال السياسي وهي قرارات يجب اتخازها في كل يوم في حياتة حكومة ما . 

لم نعتمد على الاحصائيات ولا على التجربة التاريخية . تركنا الطبيعة تفعل فعلها على نحو ذاتي كما لو ان مجرد الكلام معها كاف لاقناعها مهملين تجارب البلدان الاخرى .


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

أخطاء في التخطيط الأشتراكي


كنا نريد انشاء المدارس ، فأنشأناها، وكنا نريد انشاء المستشفيات فأنشأناها أيضا" ، مددنا الطرق وبنينا المراكز السياحية ، ونوادي العمال ، ورفعنا الاجور ، كل ذلك ونحن نتكلم عن تطوير قوى الانتاج . ولم يكن التخطيط ممكنا نظرا للعلاقات الاقتصادية والسياسة في مجال الانتاج . وهذه بعض الامثلة العملية ليفهم الناس ما الذي جرى في كوبا : كنا بحاجة الى مليون حذاء . ماذا يحتاج ذلك ؟ اكثر من مليون كيلو من الجلد ، العديد من العمال ، الكثير من الامكانات التقنية في مدابغنا ، الكثير من المواد الاولية المستوردة . كان بالامكان الحصول على كل هذه ولكن كان عندنا الخطة اولا ، التي تقول : 22 مليون حذاء . اما نحن فكنا نعرف اننا لن نستطيع بلوغ هذا الرقم . 
ان الصناعة الكوبية لم تنتج قط ما يزيد عن 10 ملايين حذاء . صحيح ان المنشآت الكافية كانت متوفرة وربما كان بالامكان الحصول على الماشية الكافية لذلك ، ولكن كان من الضروري وجود تنظيم مسبق ، ولمنتوصل الى هذا التنظيم . لم تضع خطة الرقم النهائي والمهمات الرئيسية الا سطحيا . فالواقع انه لم يكن عندنا ما يكفي من الماشية والعتاد لصنع الجلد . وباختصار ، فقد الخطة الاولى تعبيرا عن ذاتية مطلقة تعتمد بشكل خاص على الارقام لحساب امكناتنا الحقيقية التي لا يمكن تحقيقها ككل . هكذا كانت نتيجة القرارات التي اتخذت في القيادة . ماذا جرى بالنسبة الى القرارات المتخذة في القاعدة ؟ مثال عن حساب الخشب . ما هي كمية الخشب الموجودة ؟ يجيب مدير دائرة الخشب : يوجد الكمية التالية . ويقول فلان : لم اتذكر . كن نعلم ان الامر محال ، ولكنهم هم كانوا يقولون ، يؤكدون بحزم . ولهذا فان كوبا ، وهي البلد المصدر تقليديا للخشب ، سرعان ما أضحت في الصفوف الاولى من المستوردين ، لأنها لم تأخذ بعين الاعتبار أراء فنيي وتقنيي القاعدة . النتيجة اننا ما زلنا نستورد الخشب ، ولكننا نستورده بشكل سيء ونحن نبحث بيأس عن بلد نستورده منه . 
ان تجارتنا الخارجية قد اتخذت اتجاها جديدا كل الجدة من الناحية الجغرافية . فقد انتقلت من نسبة 75% مع الولايات المتحدة الاميركية الى نسبة 75و80% مع البلدان الشتراكية . كان التغيير ايجابيا بالنسبة الينا على الصعيجين السياسي والاجتماعي ولكننا كنا بحاجة الى تنظيم أكمل على الصعيد الاقتصادي . 
خلال التخطيط ، ارتكبنا عدة اخطاء في فهم تطور الصناعة والزراعة وتوازن اقتصادنا . في الصناعة ، وضعنا خطة تقوم على فكرة الاكتفاء الذاتي بواسطة سلسلة من السلع الاستهلاكية الجارية او سلع الصناعة المتوسطة كان يمكن الحصول عليها بسهولة في البلدان الصديقة . وهكذا ، فقد خفضنا من قدرتنا على التحويل دون ان نكون قد استخدمنا مواردنا الخاصة للمواد الاولية استخداما كاملا . 
وفي الزراعة ارتكبنا خطأ فادحا هو التقليل من اهمية قصب السكر ، منتوجنا الوطني ، وذلك بمحاولة القيام بتنويع متزايد له ، مما ادى الى افقاره . واضيفت الى ذلك فترة جفاف غير عادية خنقتنا طوال سنتين فأدت الى انخفاض كبير في انتاجنا . 
اما في توزيع السلع فقد بالغنا في اهمية اشباع الحاجات الاجتماعية في الاونة الاولى بواسطة دفع اجور اعدل ، وذلك دون الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الوضع العام لاقتصادنا . وادى انعدام قاعدة لمعايير العمل في الزراعة والصناعة الى تغيير عنيف في تطلعات العمال ، مما ولد الظاهرة التالية : الزراعة تفتقر الى الايدي العاملة وذلك في بلد لا تزال البطالة موجودة فيه ، فكان علينا ان نتوجه كل عام الى العمال المتطوعين لمساعدتنا على حصد موسم قصب السكر وعلى زراعته تضمن زيادة المردود . 
وهكذا ، فأن تخطيطنا الكامل بتفاصيله ، الجامد في متطلباته اضحى كابحا لثورتنا لفقدان الاحتياطات الكافية ونتيجة تغيرات عنيفة . اذا عدنا الى طرح المشكلة فكيف نفعل ذلك ؟ 
سوف نحاول ، بادىء بدء ، ان نعرف الحد الاقصى مما يمكننا معرفته عن الوضع الراهن . وبدون التوقف عن العمل للتوصل الى كل المعطيات الممكنة ، فأننا سنفضي الى معرفة الاحصاءات والارقام طابع الضرورة الوطنية الحقيقية ، فنفترض اسلوبا معينا من العمل والتفكير يقوم اساسا على معرفة الوقائع وتحليلها . وسوف نتولى ايضا امتحان اقتصادنا وحاجاتنا الملحة بالقدر الممكن من الواقعية ، آخذين بعين الاعتبار امكاناتنا الاقتصادية والوسائل التي يجب استخدامها لاشباع الحاجات الاجتماعية في بلدنا . وسوف نضع خطة عامة ومرنة ، راصدين الاحتياطات الوفيرة للطوارىء . ثم نضع الخطوط السنوية انطلاقا من هنا ، وضمن هذه الحدود . وسوف تكون الاستثمارات ممركزة الى اقصى حد ، دون السقوط في التفاصيل البيروقراطية التافهة . يجب ان يتم كل ذلك ضمن اطار صراع الطبقات ، يتدخل فيه المستغلون واسيادهم الاستعماريون . وصراع الطبقات يتمتع بمنطق لا يتلائم دوما مع تعمير البلد . 
ان التعليم والصحة العامة هما المجالان حيث تتوج عمل الحكومة الثورية بنجاح سريع جدا . على صعيد التعليم ، قضينا على الامية اذ جعلنا التعليم الزاميا ومجانا بما في ذلك الكتب والادوات المدرسية حتى السنة الثالثة من المرحلة الثانوية . ويوجد الان حوالي مئة الف طالب بعثة من الحكومية الثورية . 
اما على صعيد الصحة العامة فقد انشأنا كمية كبيرة من المستشفيات الريفية وأقمنا حملات وطنية للتلقيح ضد شلل الاطفال وقررنا أرسال طلاب الطب الريف وطورنا المدارس الفرعية للطب والتمريض والاشعة وغيرها . وبالرغم من سفر عدد كبير من الاطباء الى الولايات المتحدة ، فأن استخدام الجهاز العام كله لخدمة الشعب وتوزيع هذه الخدمات على نحو افضل ، قد سمحا بايلاء هذه المشكلة العناية الكبرى ، عناية تشمل السكان كلهم . وفي مجال الضمان الاجتماعي ، اصدرنا قوانين جديدة تؤمن وقاية مل عامل مهما كانت ظروف الحادث او المرض الذي يتعرض له


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*حبة الرمل والامل الكبير *






*ان الوضع الحالي للاقتصاد الكوبي هو كما يلي : يتم أكثر من ثلاثة ارباع تجارتنا الخارجية مع المعسكر الاشتراكي ، وتردنا ، بواسطة بيع قصب السكر ثلاثة ارباع العملة الاجنبية . هذا يعني ان بنية اقتصادنا ذات المنتوج الواحد لم تتغير بعد منذ اربع سنوات من الثورة . ولكننا قد حددنا ما يمكنه ان يصير مع الوقت اقتصادا يقوم على قاعدة صلبة من المواد الاولية الكوبية ومن الانتاج المتنوع ودرجة من التقنية تمكن المنتوجات من المنافسة في الاسواق العالمية . وقد انطلقت زراعتنا انطلاقة صحيحة بعد أن تغيرت وجهتها ونحن نحقق تنوعا ملائما في المحاصيل في نفس الوقت الذي تطور فيه مزارع قصب السكر . ان الاتجاه الى تأميم كل وسائل الانتاج ما زال قائما ، الا انه يتم حاليا حيث انتصرنا نهائيا على القوى الرجعية داخل البلد بالوتيرة التي تعتبرها الثورة أصح وتيرة . وندفع لجميع الملاك الصغار للمشروعات المؤممة تعويضا لقاء استعادة الدولة لاملاك الشعب . ونضطر في بعض الحالات الانتقالية من الصراع الطبقي الى اتخاذ اجراءات قصوى مثل تأميم كل التجارة في مناطق معينة كالصناعة الغذائية والصناعات الاخرى المرتبطة بها التي تفاقمت فيها المضاربة الى حد كبير . 
بوسعنا ان نتساءل ، في الختام : ما هي المهمات المرتقبة للتخطيط في كوبا ؟ اننا نعتقد ان المهمة الاساسية هي تأمين قاعدة احصائية كافية تسمح بكشف مواقع الضعف في الجهاز الاقتصادي بسرعة وتدريب كوادرنا على العمل بمقتضى ذلك . اننا نسير في هذا الاتجاه ولكن الشوط الاكبر ما زال أمامنا . 
ثم يجب علينا ، بعد ان نعرف اخطائنا ، ان نحللها وان نستلخص الاستنتاجات المفيدة للمستقبل ، فنعدل من جهازنا بحيث يمارس وظيفته الحقيقية ، وظيفة ادارة الاقتصاد وتحريكه في آن واحد . 
ان تحقيق خطة للمستقبل تتلاءم مع امكاناتنا الواقعية المتواضعة ، تلبي بدقة حاجات الشعب اليومية ، اي تحل ، جزئيا على الاقل ، احدى اخطر المشكلات التي تواجه ثورتنا ، وان نجد في الوقت نفسه الحل الاقتصادي الذي يسمح بالافادة القصوى من امكاناتنا ، ان نستفيد الى اقصى حد من كل بيزو نستثمره ، وان نستثمر الطاقات المخبأ عن الشعب ونضعها في خدمة المجتمع ، كل هذه المهمات لا تقوى على الاضطلاع بها الا الاشتراكية . 
اننا نبني الاشتراكية على أرضنا ونضع حبة الرمل الضغيرة هذه في خدمة أمل الانسانية الاكبر : الغاء استغلال الانسان للانسان ، هذا الانسان الذي يشكل الاستعمار الد عدو له . اننا نناضل من أجل الانتصار النهائي للشيوعية ، المجتمع اللا طبقي
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الثوار ينتابهم الصقيع على الكراسي *




*لم يكن غيفارا خلال تلك الفترة "رجل الثورة الكوبية الاقتصادي" فحسب، بل كان رجل المهمات السرية والخاصة، فنرى كاسترو يرسله كديبلوماسي متجوّل إلى الأرجنتين والأمم المتّحدة وجنيف وإلى دول العالم الثالث، فيقابل نهرو وعبد الناصر وسوكارنو، ويوقع في موسكو سنة 1962 الاتّفاق السري الذي سوف يؤدّي إلى تركيز الصواريخ السوفياتية في كوبا، وما سينتج عنها من توتّر دولي. 
وكان غيفارا من جولاته العديدة يعود بالتقارير والدراسات، لكنّه لم يكن يحضر معه مطلقاً ألعاباً لأولاده من زوجته الثانية اليدا مارش، التي تزوّجها عن حبّ حقيقي أثناء مرحلة النضال الثوري إذ كانت تحارب إلى جانبه، وكان يقول: "إنَّ آلاف الأطفال الفقراء في كوبا، يمنعون أولادي من أن يلعبوا بالدمى كأطفال الأغنياء". 
لكنَّ التململ ما لبث أن انتابه من جديد، وأخذ يشعر بأنّه لم يعد ثائراً حقيقياً بل مجرّد رجل مسؤول. وكان يردّد أنَّ جميع البروتوكولات والرسميات "على صرمايته"، وأنّه لن يدفن نفسه إلى الأبد في كرسي المسؤولية والحكم. كان يسخر ويهزأ بكلِّ شيء، إلا الثورة. لذلك، نرى الأعداء يكثرون حوله، خاصة بعد فشل بعض مخطّطاته الاقتصادية، وبعدما برز كمثالي وإنساني و"ماركسي متطرّف" أكثر ممّا بزر كعالم يقيم للحسابات والأرقام وزناً. 
ويصف رينيه دومون غيفارا، في الكتاب الذي خصّصه عن كوبا، فيقول: "إنَّ "تشي" له نظرة مثالية إلى الإنسان الاشتراكي الغريب، في مجتمع تجاري، وإنّه كان يحكم بقسوة على النجاح الصناعي في الاتّحاد السوفياتي فيقول: "كلّ الناس تعمل وتكدّ وتنشط لتتجاوز نفسها، لكنّ الهدف الوحيد هو الربح. وأنا ضدّ الربح، ومع الإنسان. ماذا يفيد المجتمع، أي مجتمع، إذا ربح الأموال وخسر الإنسان؟" 
في 9 كانون الأول 1964، يرسل كاسترو "تشي" غيفارا كسفير متجوّل للثورة الكوبية، وكان ذلك بعدما بدأت كوبا تتخلّى عن مخطّطاته في التصنيع والتنمية الاقتصادية. ويلقي غيفارا خطاباً في الأمم المتّحدة، ثم ينتقل إلى إفريقيا وآسيا مطلقاً تصريحات عنيفة كانت تثير جدلاً داخل كوبا وخارجها. 
في الجزائر، يعلن أنَّ "إفريقيا تمثّل ساحة من أهم ساحات المعارك ضدَّ جميع قوى الاستغلال الموجودة في العالم". ثم ينتقد الاتّحاد السوفياتي الذي أصبح "بلداً أنانياً بورجوازياً" على حدّ تعبيره، ويطلب من الاتّحاد السوفياتي أن يساعد مجاناً ومن غير شروط الدول الاشتراكية الفقيرة. ثم ينتقد مبدأ التعايش السلمي بين موسكو وواشنطن ويقول: "إنَّ الواجب المعنوي والسياسي للدول الاشتراكية يتطلّب منها تصفية كلّ نوع من التعاون مع الدول الرأسمالية في الغرب". ويطالب الاتّحاد السوفياتي بإعادة علاقاته مع الصين الشعبية ويقول: "نحن مرتبطين أشدّ الارتباط بقوة المعسكر الاشتراكي ووحدته، لذلك فإنَّ الخلاف السوفياتي – الصيني يشكّل خطراً شديداً علينا". أثارت تصريحات غيفارا أوساط الحكومة الكوبية، خاصةً وأنَّ كاسترو كان قد انضمَّ إلى المعسكر السوفياتي، لإنقاذ ثورته، بعدما قطع جميع العلاقات مع الولايات المتّحدة، ووجد أنَّ موسكو تستطيع وحدها مساعدة كوبا. لكنَّ "تشي" غيفارا كان له رأي آخر: الخطّ الصيني بقيادة ماو تسي تونغ هو الخطّ الماركسي الثوري الصحيح، وأما خطّ موسكو فهو يميل إلى "بورجوازية وبيروقراطية الدولة، وإلى التساهل في الكثير من الأمور الثورية الحقيقية". 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الثوار ينتابهم الصقيع على الكراسي *




*لم يكن غيفارا خلال تلك الفترة "رجل الثورة الكوبية الاقتصادي" فحسب، بل كان رجل المهمات السرية والخاصة، فنرى كاسترو يرسله كديبلوماسي متجوّل إلى الأرجنتين والأمم المتّحدة وجنيف وإلى دول العالم الثالث، فيقابل نهرو وعبد الناصر وسوكارنو، ويوقع في موسكو سنة 1962 الاتّفاق السري الذي سوف يؤدّي إلى تركيز الصواريخ السوفياتية في كوبا، وما سينتج عنها من توتّر دولي. *
*وكان غيفارا من جولاته العديدة يعود بالتقارير والدراسات، لكنّه لم يكن يحضر معه مطلقاً ألعاباً لأولاده من زوجته الثانية اليدا مارش، التي تزوّجها عن حبّ حقيقي أثناء مرحلة النضال الثوري إذ كانت تحارب إلى جانبه، وكان يقول: "إنَّ آلاف الأطفال الفقراء في كوبا، يمنعون أولادي من أن يلعبوا بالدمى كأطفال الأغنياء". *
*لكنَّ التململ ما لبث أن انتابه من جديد، وأخذ يشعر بأنّه لم يعد ثائراً حقيقياً بل مجرّد رجل مسؤول. وكان يردّد أنَّ جميع البروتوكولات والرسميات "على صرمايته"، وأنّه لن يدفن نفسه إلى الأبد في كرسي المسؤولية والحكم. كان يسخر ويهزأ بكلِّ شيء، إلا الثورة. لذلك، نرى الأعداء يكثرون حوله، خاصة بعد فشل بعض مخطّطاته الاقتصادية، وبعدما برز كمثالي وإنساني و"ماركسي متطرّف" أكثر ممّا بزر كعالم يقيم للحسابات والأرقام وزناً. *
*ويصف رينيه دومون غيفارا، في الكتاب الذي خصّصه عن كوبا، فيقول: "إنَّ "تشي" له نظرة مثالية إلى الإنسان الاشتراكي الغريب، في مجتمع تجاري، وإنّه كان يحكم بقسوة على النجاح الصناعي في الاتّحاد السوفياتي فيقول: "كلّ الناس تعمل وتكدّ وتنشط لتتجاوز نفسها، لكنّ الهدف الوحيد هو الربح. وأنا ضدّ الربح، ومع الإنسان. ماذا يفيد المجتمع، أي مجتمع، إذا ربح الأموال وخسر الإنسان؟" *
*في 9 كانون الأول 1964، يرسل كاسترو "تشي" غيفارا كسفير متجوّل للثورة الكوبية، وكان ذلك بعدما بدأت كوبا تتخلّى عن مخطّطاته في التصنيع والتنمية الاقتصادية. ويلقي غيفارا خطاباً في الأمم المتّحدة، ثم ينتقل إلى إفريقيا وآسيا مطلقاً تصريحات عنيفة كانت تثير جدلاً داخل كوبا وخارجها. *
*في الجزائر، يعلن أنَّ "إفريقيا تمثّل ساحة من أهم ساحات المعارك ضدَّ جميع قوى الاستغلال الموجودة في العالم". ثم ينتقد الاتّحاد السوفياتي الذي أصبح "بلداً أنانياً بورجوازياً" على حدّ تعبيره، ويطلب من الاتّحاد السوفياتي أن يساعد مجاناً ومن غير شروط الدول الاشتراكية الفقيرة. ثم ينتقد مبدأ التعايش السلمي بين موسكو وواشنطن ويقول: "إنَّ الواجب المعنوي والسياسي للدول الاشتراكية يتطلّب منها تصفية كلّ نوع من التعاون مع الدول الرأسمالية في الغرب". ويطالب الاتّحاد السوفياتي بإعادة علاقاته مع الصين الشعبية ويقول: "نحن مرتبطين أشدّ الارتباط بقوة المعسكر الاشتراكي ووحدته، لذلك فإنَّ الخلاف السوفياتي – الصيني يشكّل خطراً شديداً علينا". أثارت تصريحات غيفارا أوساط الحكومة الكوبية، خاصةً وأنَّ كاسترو كان قد انضمَّ إلى المعسكر السوفياتي، لإنقاذ ثورته، بعدما قطع جميع العلاقات مع الولايات المتّحدة، ووجد أنَّ موسكو تستطيع وحدها مساعدة كوبا. لكنَّ "تشي" غيفارا كان له رأي آخر: الخطّ الصيني بقيادة ماو تسي تونغ هو الخطّ الماركسي الثوري الصحيح، وأما خطّ موسكو فهو يميل إلى "بورجوازية وبيروقراطية الدولة، وإلى التساهل في الكثير من الأمور الثورية الحقيقية". *


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*الرصاصة في الغرفة الزجاجية *


*لم يكن غيفارا خلال تلك الفترة "رجل الثورة الكوبية الاقتصادي" فحسب، بل كان رجل المهمات السرية والخاصة، فنرى كاسترو يرسله كديبلوماسي متجوّل إلى الأرجنتين والأمم المتّحدة وجنيف وإلى دول العالم الثالث، فيقابل نهرو وعبد الناصر وسوكارنو، ويوقع في موسكو سنة 1962 الاتّفاق السري الذي سوف يؤدّي إلى تركيز الصواريخ السوفياتية في كوبا، وما سينتج عنها من توتّر دولي. 
في 5 آذار 1965، يعود غيفارا إلى هافانا ويبدأ السرّ يخيّم على هذا الرجل. وهناك روايتان حول اختفاء غيفارا من كوبا. 
الرواية الأولى تقول أنَّ غيفارا شعر بفشله كرجل دولة، وأدرك أنّه لا يستطيع أن يكون إلا الثائر المتجوّل الذي ينطلق في أميركا اللاتينية المليئة بحكايات الأبطال والثوار. وتقول هذه الرواية أنَّ غيفارا بعد عودته إلى هافانا من جولةٍ دامت ثلاثة أشهر، أعلن أمام كاسترو حاجته إلى "لبط" الكرسي الذي يجلس فوقه وضرورة مغادرته البلاد ليعود الثائر الباحث عن الآمال البعيدة. ويردّد غيفارا أمام كاسترو العبارة الشهيرة التي دفعته في يومٍ إلى أن يتخلَّى عن مجتمعه وعائلته ووطنه: "التاعسون هم مصدر القوة في العالم". 
ويقول غيفارا أنّه سيبحث عنهم وسيثور من أجلهم ثم يضيف: "إنّ الثورة تتجمّد، والثوار ينتابهم الصقيع حين يجلسون على الكراسي ويبدأون بناء ما ناضلت من أجله الثورة. وهذا هو التناقض المأساوي في الثورة: أن تناضل وتكافح وتحارب من أجل هدف معيّن، وحين تبلغه، وتحقّقه، تتوقّف الثورة وتتجمّد في القوالب. وأنا لا أستطيع أن أعيش ودماء الثورة مجمّدة داخلي". 
وهناك رواية أخرى عن اختفاء غيفارا تبدو للوهلة الأولى أكثر "واقعية". تقول هذه الرواية أنَّ فيديل كاسترو وشقيقه راوول ودورتيكوس – الذي احتلَّ جميع مراكز "تشي" – كانوا ينتظرون غيفارا يوم 5 آذار 1965 على المطار، وأنّه فور نزوله من الطائرة أخذوه إلى غرفةٍ صغيرة زجاجية تستعمل لاستقبال ضيوف الشرف وكان يبدو أنَّ السلطات الكوبية تريد أن يتجنّب غيفارا التحدّث إلى أحد. 
وتضيف الرواية أنَّ مشادّة عنيفة وقعت بين غيفارا من جهة، وراوول كاسترو ودورتيكوس من جهةٍ ثانية، بينما بقي فيديل "على الحياد". ويُقال أنَّ الجدال اشتدَّ إلى درجة أنَّ دورتيكوس، الذي أثارته ردود تشي العنيفة، أخرج مسدّسه من جيبه الخلفي وحاول إطلاق النار عليه. 
لكنّ كاسترو منعه من ذلك. وكان النقاش يدور حول تهجّم غيفارا على الاتّحاد السوفياتي، والذي اعتبره المسؤولون في كوبا تهجّماً غير مباشراً على سياسة كوبا نفسها. 
وتقول الرواية أيضاً أنَّ غيفارا التقى مرةً ثانية ليلة وصوله إلى هافانا بفيديل كاسترو وشقيقه راوول ودورتيكوس وبعض الرفاق القدامى، وأنَّ الجدال اشتدَّ بين تشي والآخرين فاضطرَّ أحد الموجودين لأن يشهر مسدّسه ويطلق رصاصة. ولا أحد يعلم أين انطلقت الرصاصة ومَن أصابت. 
ومنذ ذلك اليوم بدأ السرّ يحوم حول غيفارا. 
وفي 22 آذار 1965 يلقي تشي محاضرة بين عدد ضئيل من المستمعين، يتحدّث فيها عن رحلته، ويقول أنّه مرتاح الضمير لأنّه خدم قضية كوبا بينما يتّهمه الآخرون بخيانتها. 
وفي أيار من السنة نفسها، يشاهد غيفارا للمرة الأخيرة في هافانا في دار "منشورات الثورة"، حيث جاء لتصليح "بروفات" كتابه: "الاشتراكية والإنسان في كوبا". 
وتسري الإشاعات العديدة في كوبا، وفي جميع أنحاء العالم، تتّهم كاسترو بأنّه عمد إلى تصفية رفيق الدرب واغتياله. 
ويثور كاسترو، ثم يعلن بعد أشهر من اختفاء غيفارا، في نهاية أيلول 1965، أنّه يملك الأدلّة التي توضح أسباب اختفاء غيفارا، وأنّه سيطلع الرأي العام عليها. 
وفي 2 تشرين الأول، يقرأ فيديل كاستو، في حفلة رسمية كبيرة حضرتها زوجة غيفارا وهي ترتدي ثوباً أزرق، الرسالة التي وجّهها غيفارا إليه، معلناً تخلّيه عن جميع مناصبه، وعن جنسيّته الكوبية ويقول فيها: "هناك أماكن أخرى في العالم بحاجة إلى جهودي المتواضعة. وأستطيع أن أحقّق ما لا تستطيعه أنت، بسبب مسؤوليّتك في كوبا. سأنقل إلى ساحات النضال الجديدة الروح الثورية التي هي أقوى سلاح في وجه القوى الأميركية المسيطرة. 
أريد أن أقول لك وللشعب الكوبي الذي تبنّاني أشياء كثيرة ولكنّي أحسُّ بأنَّ هذا ليس ضرورياً فالكلمات لا تستطيع أن تعبّر عن مشاعري في هذه اللحظة". 
وبكت زوجة غيفارا، وتأثّر بعض الحضور، لكنّ الأسطورة كانت رحلة وأعطت نفسها لقلوب أخرى بحاجة أكثر إلى الحبّ والإيمان بها. 
وبعد أسابيع قليلة من "رسالة الوداع" إلى كاسترو، كتب غيفارا رسالة إلى والديه يقول فيها: "منذ عشر سنين، رحلتُ للمرة الأولى عنكما، وما زالت "صفقة" الباب القوية ترنُّ في أذني. واليوم أرحل للمرة الثانية عنكما، وعن البلد الذي أحببت، وعن الزوجة والأولاد والأصدقاء، لأنّني شعرت الشعوب ذاته الذي انتابني منذ عشر سنين تقريباً: إنَّ حبّي الحقيقي، الذي يرويني ليس حبّ الوطن والزوجة والعائلة والأصدقاء، إنّه أكبر من هذا بكثير، إنّه الشعلة التي تحترق داخل الملايين من بائسي العالم المحرومين، شعلة البحث عن الحرية والحقّ والعدالة". 
"إنّني أؤمن بأنَّ النضال المسلّح هو الطريق الوحيد أمام الشعوب الساعية إلى التحرّر. ويعتبرني الكثيرون مغامراً". 
"فعلاً، أنا مغامر، لكن من طراز مختلف عن المغامرين الساعين وراء نزوات فردية عابرة، إذ إنّني أضحّي بكلِّ شيء من أجل الثورة والنضال المستمرّ". 
"قد تكون هذه الرسالة، الأخيرة، لكنّني أودّ أن أقول لكما شيئاً واحداً: لقد أحببتكما كما لم يحبّكما أي إنسان، لكنّني عجزتُ عن إظهار هذا الحبّ، ربّما لأنّني قاسٍ في تصرّفاتي، مع نفسي ومع الآخرين، وأعتقد أنّكما لم تفهماني معظم الأحيان. وأعترف بأنّه ليس من السهل أن يفهمني أحد". 
"والدتي أقول: لا تخافي، إنَّ إرادتي القوية، والشعلة التي تحرقني باستمرار، ستكونان العكاز التي سيسند قدميَّ الضعيفتين ورئتي المتعبة وصدري الذي يزفر". "أرجو منكما شيئاً واحداً: أن تتذكّرا دائماً ولدكما التائه الذي يطوف الجبال والأدغال والأودية في أصعب الظروف وأدقّها لأنَّ شيئاً ما يتململ في داخله ويجعله متيقّظاً تجاه الآخرين، ملايين التاعسين في العالم". 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

كي لا ينام العالم فوق البائسين 



*"أرجو منكما شيئاً واحداً: أن تتذكّرا دائماً ولدكما التائه الذي يطوف الجبال والأدغال والأودية في أصعب الظروف وأدقّها لأنَّ شيئاً ما يتململ في داخله ويجعله متيقّظاً تجاه الآخرين، ملايين التاعسين في العالم". 
والأسطورة كانت تكبر يوماً بعد يوم، وكان "الوهم" أقوى سلاح بين أيدي جميع "الواقفين" في العالم. كانوا كلّهم بحاجة إلى حكاية كحكاية غيفارا: كاسترو القابع في جزيرته والمُحاط بمسؤوليّاته الداخلية والخارجية، كان بحاجة إلى أسطورة بعيدة تلعب الدور الذي يتمنّاه. 
السوفياتيون، مع مبادئهم الجديدة "غير الثورية" كانوا يعجبون بفلسفة غيفارا، ويشعرون بالذنب لأنّهم لا يستطيعون التعبير علناً عن ذلك. 
والفيتناميّون، الذين يريدون أن يخلقوا لأميركا نزاعات دائمة، في كلّ مكان، لإزعاجها. وجميع المظلومين والمكبوتين، المعدومين، المقهورين العاجزين، الفاشلين، النظريّين، الحالمين، في أنحاء العالم، كانوا يساهمون في تضخيم أسطورة غيفارا داخل أنفسهم للتعزية والراحة. 
لكنّه كان دائماً وحيداً، رغم وجود المناضلين حوله، والرفاق. 
وكانت المخابرات الأميركية تستعمل جميع الوسائل للقضاء عليه، وأشاعت مراراً أنّها قتلته ثم يعود إلى الظهور فجأة، متهكّماً على نفوذ أكبر دولة في العالم. 
ولفيديل كاسترو عبارة شهيرة يسخر فيها من فشل الاستخبارات الأميركية في العثور على غيفارا فيقول: "لماذا لا تحاولون تصوير غيفارا بواسطة طائرات التجسّس يو 2؟ للأسف، إنَّ التقاط صورة رجل اليوم أصعب من التقاط صورة صاروخ". 
وتسري الإشاعات العديدة عن مقتله. 
يُقال مثلاً أنّه قتل في اليوم الثاني لهجوم البحارة الأميركيين في الدومينيك، وأنَّ ضابطاً كوبياً تعرَّف إلى جثّته، قبل أن يدفنها الجنود مع جثث الاخرين ويلقون فوقها الكلس. 
لكن، بعد أشهرٍ قليلة من إعلان نبأ وفاته، يعود غيفارا إلى الظهور في مختلف أنحاء أميركا اللاتينية، ثم يبدو أنّه استقرَّ بالقرب من بوليفيا، وأنّه كان يعدُّ خطة لإحداث ثورة فيها. 
لماذا اختار غيفارا بوليفيا؟ 
يقول ريجيس دوبريه، المفكّر الفرنسي الماركسي الذي ارتبط اسمه مؤخّراً بقضية غيفارا، بعد أن قابل هذا الأخير، في آذار 1967 وذكر أنّ كلّف بمهمة من قِبَل الثوار، وهو يحاكم في بوليفيا بتهمة التعاون مع غيفارا والثوار، في مقال نشر عام 1965 في مجلة "الأزمة الحديثة": "إنَّ بوليفيا هي أضعف حلقة من سلسلة بلدان أميركا اللاتينية المعدّة للإنقلابات. وتشكّل المناجم البوليفية، من حيث أهميّتها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية (مستوى الوعي والتنظيم) أهمّ وأمتن منطقة حرة في القارة الأميركية. فمنذ ثورة 1952، وهي الثورة الأولى في أميركا اللاتينية التي صنعها عمال المناجم وانتصروا فيها ثم نظّموا أنفسهم في كلّ منجم على شكل ميليشيا، وأصبح النضال المسلّح الواقع اليومي لعمال المناجم. وبوليفيا هي البلد الذي تجتمع في الشروط الذاتية والموضوعية على أفضل صورة، والبلد الوحيد في أميركا اللاتينية التي أصبحت في الثورة الاشتراكية مدرجة في جدول الأعمال، رغم إعادة بناء الجيش، الذي تدمَّر تدميراً كاملاً عام 1952. كما أنّها البلد الوحيد الذي يمكن للثورة فيه أن تتّخذَ الشكل البولشيفي". 
وفي 23 آذار 1967، يظهر "تشي" غيفارا من جديد حين يقود حركة رجال العصابات منذ نظام الجنرال رينيه بارينتوس العسكري في بوليفيا لإسقاطه. ووجدت حركة "تشي" تأييداً من مختلف الفئات السياسي في بوليفيا، إذ إنَّ الأحزاب السياسية البورجوازية هناك هي مع رجال العصابات وليست ضدّهم. لكنّ الجيش استطاع أن يردَّ هجمات رجال العصابات، وإن لم ينتصر عليهم نهائياً ولم يقبض على غيفارا رغم وعود الجنرال بارينتوس المتكرّرة. وكانت التعزية الوحيدة للجنرال أنَّ رجاله قبضوا على دوبريه ووضعوه في السجن، وعذّبوه، ثم قدّموه إلى المحاكمة، على أمل أن يحكم عليه بالعقوبة القصوى أي 30 سنة في السجن مع الأشغال الشاقة. 
كان غيفارا يحمل معه في تجواله عبر أميركا اللاتينية، ونشره بذور الثورة في بلادها الشاسعة الكبيرة، المبادىء والآراء التي ذكرها في كتابه الشهير "حرب العصابات" المنشورة للمرة الأولى في كوبا سنة 1963. والكتاب يشكّل نواة أساسية للثورات والثوار في أميركا اللاتينية، انطلاقاً من تجربة غيفارا نفسه خلال الثورة الكوبية. 
في كتاب "حرب العصابات" تفاصيل دقيقة عديدة عن استراتيجية حرب العصابات وعن الأماكن المؤاتية وغير المؤاتية لهذه الحرب. يعتبر غيفارا مثلاً أنَّ أفضل مكان لحرب العصابات هو الجبال، وأسوأ مكان حيث لا غابات وحيث طرق المواصلات عديدة. ثم يتحدّث عن حرب العصابات في المدن حيث تتطلّب تنظيماً دقيقاً وحذراً، وتستطيع، إذا نجحت فيها، أن تلعب دوراً بارزاً في النصر النهائي. 
وينتقل غيفارا بعد ذلك في كتابه إلى وصف رجل العصابات وتنظيماته ومختلف الوسائل والأساليب التي يمكن أن تخلق من "حياة رجل العصابات" منظّمة ذات فعالية، لا حياة فوضوية مبعثرة. 
ويقول غيفارا أنَّ الثورة الكوبية وضعت ثلاث أسس رئيسية بالنسبة إلى الحركة الثورية في أميركا اللاتينية وهي: 
1- تستطيع القوى الشعبية أن تكسب حرباً ضد الجيش النظامي. 
2- يجب عدم الانتظار دائماً أن تجتمع الظروف كافة، لإعلان الثورة، إذ يمكن للبؤرة الثورة أن تفجّر هذه الظروف. 
3- الريف هو الميدان الأساسي للنضال المسلّح في أميركا اللاتينية. 
وفي نيسان 1967 يقابل غيفارا سكرتير منظمة تضامن شعوب إفريقيا وآسيا وأميركا اللاتينية السيد عثماني سريانغويغوس ويسمح له بالالتقاط بعض الصور، كما يعطيه رسالة هي بمثابة بيان ثوري موجّه إلى ثوار العالم. 
وينشر عثماني صور غيفارا، التي يبدو فيها حليقاً بلا لحية، كما يوزّع البيان الذي يدعو فيه غيفارا إلى "خلق فيتنام أو فيتناميّين أو 3 فيتنامات أو أكثر في كلّ مكان، لمحاربة القوى الإمبريالية، والقضاء عليها". ويقول فيه غيفارا: "شعب فيتنام، الذي يمثّل أحلام وآمال عالم الشعوب المنسية، يقف وحده في المعركة، بطريقة محزنة. لقد كُتِبَ على هذا الشعب أن يتحمّل الهجمات القاسية القوية للتكنولوجيا الأميركية، ولديه بعض القدرة للدفاع عن نفسه، ولكنّه دائماً وحيد". 
ثمّ ينهي بيانه الثوري بالعبارة التالية: "لا يهمّني متى وأين سأموت. لكن يهمّني أن يبقى الثوار منتصبين، يملأون الأرض ضجيجاً، كي لا ينام العالم بكلّ ثقله فوق أجساد البائسين والفقراء والمظلومين". كانت هذه وصيّته الأخيرة، قبل أن يسقط في الوحل، عيناه في الوحل، يداه في الوحل
*​


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*صفع العقيد باليمنى*


*الروايات عن مقتل غيفارا لم تنتهِ. 
الأخيرة منها ينقلها ميشال بوسكيه في مجلة "نوفيل أوبسرفاتور"، بعدما قام بتحقيقٍ موسّع عن نهاية "تشي". فقابل فيديل كاسترو، واستمع إلى اعترافات ضباط وجنود من الجيش البوليفي رافقوا عملية "الصيد" كما اطّلع على اليوميات التي تركها "تشي" وتوصّل إلى الإطار الأقرب إلى الحقيقة". وهذه هي صورة النهاية: 
"قُتِلَ غيفارا ظهر الاثنين 9 تشرين الأول، برصاصة سُدِّدَت إلى قلبه، بعد عشرين ساعة مضت على اعتقاله. والقاتل ضابط تلقّى أوامره من السلطات البوليفية العليا. 
"آخر عبارة كتبها "تشي" في يوميّاته: "كنّا 17، نتقدّم في ظلال ضوء القمر الخافت، ببطء. وكنّا نشعر بأنَّ الخطر يرافق كلّ خطوة من خطواتنا، كأنّه يسير مع وقع حوافر الخيل على الصخور الناتئة. وتركنا وراءنا آثاراً عديدة...". 
"كان "تشي" يتألّم بشدّة، بعد القبض عليه اثر المعركة. لم يكن يستطيع العراك. حاول أن يقف على قدميه، لكنّ الألم انتابه. 
"لم يستدعِ الجيش البوليفي أي طبيب لمعالجته، خلافاً لكلّ ما قيل. لم يفعل الجيش شيئاً لإنقاذه والإبقاء على حياته. قال له أحد الضباط الكبار: قتلت أكثر من 50 جندياً وضابطاً بوليفياً منذ آذار الماضي. 
"لم تكن السلطات البوليفية تريده حياً، لأنّها كانت تخشى محاكمته علناً. كانت تخشى الأقوال والاتّهامات التي يمكنه أن يوجّهها. 
"العقيد سلنيخ هو الذي تحدّث مع غيفارا في لحظاته الأخيرة أكثر من سواه. لازمه ساعتين ونصف ساعة. قال لغيفارا: أنتَ زعيم عصابة مجرمين، وقتلت ضابطاً بوليفياً أحبّه كابني. تحدّثا عن الولايات المتّحدة. تناقشا طويلاً. حاول العقيد أن يعرف بعض الأسرار من "تشي"، لكنّه لم يقدر، صفعه غيفارا بيده اليمنى، فجاءت الضربة على فمه، حين أصرَّ العقيد على معرفة بعض الأسرار. وخرج العقيد ولم ينس بكلمة. "كان ذلك قبل ظهر الاثنين في التاسع من تشرين الأول". **
*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*خاتمة

*

*كان غيفارا وهماً. *
*لم يكن ينتمي إلى عائلة أو وطن أو حتى أصدقاء. كان ينتمي إلى الحبّ. *
*وعرف الآلام في الحبّ، والقلق في الحبّ، والخيبة في الحبّ، والمأساة في الحبّ. *
*كان يحبّ الحرية، والحرية ألم. *
*كان يحبّ الثورة، والثورة قلق. *
*كان يحبّ عالم التاعسين والفقراء والمظلومين، وهذا العالم مأساة. *
*العالم لم يفهم غيفارا. لم يفهم الثائر ولا الوهم. اعتبره لصاً، مجرماً، شاذاً، رصاصة طائشة، بندقية عتيقة تريد منافسة الأسلحة النووية. *
*وحين قتله، اعتقد نفسه انتصر عليه وانتهى الأمر. لكنّ الثائر وهم، ولا يمكن الانتصار على الوهم. يبقى خارج حدود الانتصار أو الفشل أو أية حدود أخرى. *
*ولم يسقط الوهم. *
*الثوار يعيشون على هذا الوهم. يتنفّسون به الحرية، يعرفون فيه الحبّ، يرون الحقّ والعدالة، يبعدون المآسي. **وأحياناً، أحياناً، يتذكّرون غيفارا. ويقولون أنّه كان أكبر الموهوبين وأصفاهم وأصدقهم. ويتنهّدون! *


*اتمنى ان يكون قد نال اعجابكم *​


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع ضخم و جيد جدا , و يعبر عن وجهة نظر مهمة جدا .
يثبت .


----------



## thelife.pro (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي القلم الحر 

الرب يباركك


----------



## fns (1 أكتوبر 2008)

انا من اشد المعجبين بالشخصية دى
شكرا اخى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك اخى ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااائع جدا 
مرسىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور



​_


----------



## thelife.pro (11 أكتوبر 2008)

fns قال:


> انا من اشد المعجبين بالشخصية دى
> شكرا اخى على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك اخى ويعوض تعب محبتك


 

شكرا ليكي 
بصراحة انا شفت كتير ناس لابسة كنزات عليها صورة تشي كيفارا 
اسألهم مين هاد يقولولي تشي غيفارا 
اسألهم شو بيشتغل 
يقولوا ما بنعرف :11azy:
ههههههههههه

فحبيت اتعرف هليه 
وفعلا طلع من الشخصيات التاريخية العظيمة


----------



## thelife.pro (11 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااائع جدا
> 
> مرسىىى على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 
شكرا ليكي 
على مشاركتة الجميلة 

الرب لا يضوع تعب اي شخص في الكنيسة العربية 

الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (11 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور​​_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ليك 

الرب يباركك


----------

